# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  H εκτροφή μου...

## joncr

Γεια σε ολους.
Ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να καταγραφω τα παντα με την σειρα , στην πρωτη εκτροφη ωδικών πτηνών που θα προσπαθήσω φέτος.
Γνωριζωντας τον εαυτο μου και εχωντας ασχοληθει με παρα πολλα "χόμπυ" κατα καιρους , εχω την ελπιδα οτι κατι θα καταφερω , αλλα φυσικά θα χρειαστω την βοηθεια και τις γνωσεις σας.
Με ζωα εχω ξαναασχοληθει και αρκετα επιτυχημενα . Ειμαι κατοχος καποιου σκυλου πανω απο 30 χρονια ( οχι του ιδιου...χαχαχα) εχω ασχοληθει πολυ με τα ενυδρυα και την εκτροφη δισκων , αλλα και την κατασκευη τους , και ειχα σε καποιους περιοδους της ζωης μου καποιο πτηνο ( χωρις να εχω κανει ποτε αναπαραγωγη).

*ΤΟ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ*
Αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι στην κατασκευη του χωρου , που θα φιλοξενησει τα πουλακια μου το χειμωνα.
Για αυτο το λογο εκλεισα ενα μερος απο το μπαλκονι , που δεν χρησιμοποιουσα και ειναι και προσανατολισμενο σε καλο σημειο . Ειναι στην γωνια του μπαλκονιου και εχει τεντες περιμετρικα. Προσθεσα πριν αρχισω την κατασκευη στα καγκελα φραχτη απο φλοιο δεντρου , για εξτρα προστασια και διακριτικοτιτα  ( μην βλεπουν και οι γειτωνες τι κανω...)
Σε αυτο το σημειο να ζητησω συγνωμη για τις φωτογραφιες αλλα η ψηφιακη τα χει παιξει και χρησιμοποιω κινητο ( Απο φιλμ εχω τα παντα, ολα τα φορμα , σκοτεινο θαλαμο κτλ οπως θα δειτε και  στην υπογραφη μου , αλλα με τα ψηφιακα δεν...)

Τες θα βρω τροπο και θα ανεβαζω καλυτερες φωτο παρακατω.

Η τεντα με τον φρακτη:



για τον σκελετο του δωματιου χρησιμοποιησα πηχες απο σουηδικο 4Χ3 εκ 

Για να καλυψω τις επιφανεις και να στεγανοποιησω τον χωρο χρησιμοποιησα διαφανη τεντα ( αυτη πο βαζουν στα μαγαζια) 



συνεχιζεται..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αναμένουμε την συνέχεια Γιάννη !!! *  ::

----------


## joncr

.... ο σκελετος χωριστικε στα δυο καθ' υψος . Στο κατω μερος μπηκε μωνοτικο υλικο μετα την διαφανη τεντα , προς τα μεσα και καληφθηκε με πανι για ομορφια.( καποια στιγμη θα το αλλαξω αυτο.)
Στο πανω μερος μπηκε διαφανη τεντα και εξωτερικα του σκελετου και εσωτερικα , αφηνοντας ενα κενο 4 εκ για θερμομωνοση , οσο αυτο ειναι δυνατον.
Φτιαχτηκε το παραθηρο και η πορτα κατα τον ιδιο τροπο.

Τωρα βαφω. Η συνεχεια αργοτερα....

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη με το καλο!!!!!

----------


## geog87

Γιαννη καλη αρχη!μεσα θα βαλεις τις κλουβες που λεγαμε προχτες?πηγες εκει που σου ειπα στο Ιλιον?

----------


## joncr

Ευχαριστω.
Ακομα δεν πηγα , θα δω τον χωρο οταν τελειωσει , θα κανω το σχεδιο μου , και επειτα θα παω για ζευγαρωστρες και κλουβες. 
Εχω μια εβδομαδα καιρο + , μεχρι να ερθουν τα ζευγαρια μου απο Δραμα.
Αναλογα τον χρονο μου , μπορει να τα φτιαξω και μονος μου . Θα δουμε..

----------


## orion

ενδιαφέρον... καλή συνέχεια

----------


## teo24

Καλα μαστορεματα Γιαννη....

----------


## panos70

Αντε με το καλο να το δουμε

----------


## ninos

ανυπομονούμε Γιάννη

----------


## joncr

Λοιπον , προχωραμε.
Τελειωσα με το κλεισειμο του , χωρου , τα βαψιματα κτλ. Τωρα εχω να βαλω ενα χωρισμα , και μια πορτα , ετσι ωστε να χωρισω την κατασκευη στη μεση και να βαλω ενα γραφειο διπλα για να καθωμαι και να τα απολαμβανω. Το χωρισμα θα το βαλω πρωτον , για να μην ενοχλω τα πουλια απλα να μπορω να τα παρατηρω αμεσα απο ενα παραθυρακι , και δευτερον γιατι δυστηχως καπνιζω , και δεν θελω να ερχονται σε επαθη με το καπνο....(χρειαζώμουν και ενα γραφειακι απομωνομενο..)

Χτες πηγα και στο πετσοπ που μου προτεινε ο φιλος συμφουριτης Γιωργος να παραγγειλω κλουβες ζευγαρωστρες κτλ. Δεν ειχε ετοιμοπαραδωτες αυτες που μου αρεσαν και θα ερθουν σε μια εβδομαδα. Εντομεταξυ και τα καναρινια μου θα ερθουν μεσα στην εβδομαδα οποτε ολα καλα. Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω , πραγματικα πολυ καλο μαγαζι και καλη και ειληκρινη συμπεριφορα , προτοφανης για πετσοπ.

Να ρωτησω και κατι , τα πουλια εκει που τα εχω τωρα εξω , δεν ειναι πολυ εκτεθημενα στις καιρικες συνθηκες. Δηλαδη βροχες και αερας δεν τα επιρεαζει. Ποτε θα πρεπει να τα βαλω μεσα; Ενταξει δεν θελω ημερομηνια να μου πειτε , περιπου μ.ο. εξωτερικης θερμοκρασιας. Δηλαδη περιπου οταν η θερμοκρασια τα βραδυα παει 15 , 10 , 5 , μειων 10 ;;; χαχαχα το τελευταιο ακυρο...

----------


## teo24

Kαλημερα γιαννη.καλο ειναι να μην τα πιανει ο αερας,αυτο ειναι το κυριο ''προβλημα'' τους.εγω τα εχω συνεχεια εξω ομως ειναι προφυλαγμενα απο τον αερα.βλεπω,αν καταλαβαινω καλα οτι εχεις μια τεντα κατευασμενη,αριστερα τοιχο και δεξια κατι σαν τζαμαρια???αν οντως ειναι ετσι και σκοπος σου ειναι να μπουν εκει τα πουλια νομιζω οτι δεν εχεις προβλημα με κρυο και αερα.κατσε ομως ν'ακουσουμε και καμια αλλη γνωμη.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλημέρα Γιάννη.. τα καναρίνια στην φύση ξέρουν να προστατευθούν πολύ καλά.. εμείς επειδή τα έχουμε περιορισμένα, πρέπει να λάβουμε τα μέτρα μας.
Τα πουλιά έχουν ανάγκη από υγιεινό κλίμα, καθαρή ατμόσφαιρα, που σημαίνει, ότι η κουζίνα με τους διάφορους ατμούς είναι ακατάλληλη για μόνιμος χώρος διαβίωσης, ενώ στο δωμάτιο που μένουν πουλιά δεν πρέπει να καπνίζουμε. ιδανική θερμοκρασία είναι 20 βαθμοί c, αλλά το πουλί μπορεί να ανεχθεί και τους 10 βαθμούς c, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι η μεταβολή της θερμοκρασίας θα γίνει σταδιακά (όχι απότομα).
χαμηλή υγρασία πρέπει επίσης να αποφεύγεται, αφού μπορεί να προκαλέσει επιπλοκές στα πουλιά όταν πρόκειται να γεννήσουν.

----------


## joncr

Τα πουλια τα εχω τωρα σε μια εσοχη στο μπαλκονι , οπου δεν τα πιανει ο αερας. Θα τα μεταφερω στην κατασκευη μου οταν πιασουν τα κρυα, εκει θα ειναι πληρως προστατευμενα . Σιγουρα θα εχει 10 βαθμους διαφορα απο εξω στα μεγαλα κρυα, βεβαια θα υπαρξει και θερμανση για ωρα αναγκης. Φετος μας εκανε μειον 2-3 βαθμους καποιες μερες. Εκει θα επεμβω. Εχω και υγραντιρα ατμοσφαιρας , και θα ελενχω την υγρασια , αν και δεν νομιζω να χρειαστει ποτε να το χρησιμοποιησω μιας και στην περιοχη μας εχουμε πολυ καλα επιπεδα.

----------


## geog87

μην ευχαριστεις Γιαννη για τπτ...φωτο περιμενουμε!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ το χεις ριξει στη δουλεια και μαλλον ξεχασες και τις ιμαλαιων  :winky:   αντε να δουμε φωτο συντομα !!!

----------


## joncr

δεν ηταν καρδερινες Δημητρη , κατι παραδισια ηταν που εμοιαζαν απο μακρυα..
Καλα και εγω καρδερινες βλεπω συνεχεια , πως λεμε κανουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου , ε ενα τετοιο πραμα..χαχαχαχ

----------


## ninos

Εαν είσαι στην Αθήνα, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα τα πουλάκια με τις θερμοκρασίες της πόλης. Τα ρεύματα αέρα είναι επικίνδυνα. Πέρυσι με τον 0 βαθμούς, εγώ τα είχα έξω κανονικά καλυμμένα με ναυλόν και ήταν μια χαρούλα.

----------


## joncr

Σημερα ειχα μια κουβεντα με τον κολλητο μου και μου προτεινε να μου στειλει τα καναρινια μετα το διαγωνισμό της ΛΕΚΑΔ στη δραμα , ετσι ωστε να παρω τα πιο υψηλα βαθμολογιμενα πουλια. Στην ουσια ειναι καλο αυτο , αλλα η αληθεια ειναι πως ανυπομωνουσα... φυσικα δεχτηκα. οποτε λιποχρωμικα και μωσαικ τελος οκτωμβρη. Προς το παρόν θα μου στειλει ενα ζευγαρι γκλοστερ που του ζητησα. Εχουμε χρονο , υπομωνη ( σε μενα το λεω χαχαχα)

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννη αυτος ο κολητος σου θα σου τα χαρισει τα πουλια η θα τα αγορασεις?

----------


## joncr

εννοείτε θα μου τα χαρισει. Γιατι;

----------


## οδυσσέας

έλεγα μήπως δεν ήταν πραγματικά κολλητός σου και περίμενε να βαθμολογηθούν για να στα πουλήσει ακριβότερα.

----------


## joncr

οχι ειναι ο κολλητος μου απο 6 χρονων

----------


## jk21

οταν σου χαριζουν κατι ,οτι και να ειναι αυτο ,πρεπει να το εκτιμας  .... αλλα εγω τωρα κακοπροαιρετα γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι το ...κολληταρι σου θελει να δει ποια θα παρουν καλη βαθμολογια για να μην σου δωσει τις αδερφες τους; απολυτα δικαιωμα του ,γιατι τις θελει για <<εργαλεια>> για την καινουργια χρονια αλλα να ξερεις οτι εκεινες εχουν κυριως σημασια για κεινον στην σταθεροποιηση καλου αιματος και οχι τα αρσενικα ..εκτος αν μιλαμε και για θηλυκα με διακριση σε διαγωνισμο και σου δωσει και απο αυτα

----------


## joncr

θα αλλαξει εκτροφη απο φετος , κολλησε αλλο μικρόβιο....χαχαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Προς το παρόν θα μου στειλει ενα ζευγαρι γκλοστερ που του ζητησα.


γιαννη , απο οσο ξερω δεν γινεται να ζευγαρωνουμε δυο σκουφατα καναρινια διοτι οι απογονοι ή θα γεννηθουν με καραφλα ή θα πεθανουν αμεσως.. αυτο ξερω εγω, εαν κανω λαθος καποιος να με διορθωσει..!

----------


## jk21

σωστα γνωριζεις μονο που gloster
*Gloster*

υπαρχουν 

σκουφατα (corona )


 μη χωρις σκουφι (consort )

----------


## joncr

πωπω τι ομορφα και τα δυο. Ανυπομονω... Θα δουμε τι θα μου στειλει . Ειπε οτι θα στειλει και κατι πουλια εκπληξη , μαζι . Προβλεπω γκρινιες στο φορουμ χαχαχα. θα δουμε.

Παντως προχωραμε καλα και σημερα πηρα και τον επισημο κωδικο μου , απο τον συλλογο που  γραφτηκα , για να ειναι ολα ενταξει . Παραγγειλα και τα δακτυλιδια που ελπιζω να χρειαστω...

----------


## joncr

Μια ερωτηση. Το καναρινι μου ο ντειμ , χαλα τον κοσμο στο τραγουδι απο τα ξημερωματα μεχρι να νυχτωσει. Εγω τρελλενομαι φυσικα γιαυτο , αλλα μηπως πρεπει να τον βαλω σε αλλο χωρο , μιας και διαβασα καπου οτι θα ειναι κακη επιροη για τις καρδερινες μου ( ως δασκαλεμα) ;

----------


## joncr

Σκέφτομαι στο κλειστο εκτροφειο μου , να βαλω ενα ενυδρειο. Βασικα για καλοπιστικους λογους μιας και υπαρχει χωρος και τροπος , αλλα και για την εξτρα υγρασια και θερμότητα που θα προσφερει στα πουλακια . Τι λετε;

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα .το καλοκαιρι ισως μαλιστα βοηθα η υγρασια στην εκολλαψη

----------


## joncr

Kαλησπερα και απο μενα. Μετα απο μια απουσια αρκετων ημερων λογο δουλειας , επιτελους σημερα βρηκα το χρονο να τελειωσω το εκτροφιο μου , και να βαλω και τα πουλακια στην θεση τους , ετσι ωστε να ειναι προφυλαγμενα απο το κρυο.
Το μονο που θελω ακομα να κανω , ειναι να καλυψω την διαφανια σε καποια σημεια , ετσι ωστε να μην ειναι εντονη η παρουσια μου  , τους , μιας και εφτιαξα και ενα γραφειο ακριβως διπλα τους...
Επιση αυρι θα εγκαταστησω και ενα μικρο νεροχυτη , ετσι ωστε ευκολα να μπορων να τους πλενω τα σκευη και να τους γεμιζω τις ποτηστρες χωρις να κανω δρομολογια στην κουζινα... (ως συνηθως χαλια οι φωτο)












ααα αυριο θα εγκαταστησω και το ηχοσυστημα τους , για τα μαθηματα  φωνητικης....χαχαχα

----------


## Giwrgos13

Πολυ ωραιο εκτροφειο!

----------


## geog87

Γιαννη φαινεται να εχεις κανει καλη δουλεια!!!γραφειο στο εκτροφιο σου ηχοσυστημα...μιλαμε για τρελο deal!!!!!!βγαλε και καμια φωτο κοντινη τα πουλακια σου να τα δουμε καλυτερα...κριμα να εχεις κανει τοσο κοπο να μη μας τα παρουσιαζεις!!!ποτε θα φτιαξεις τη φωτογραφικη σου?????????????????????????εσυ μιας και εισαι του επαγγελματος επρεπε να μας κανεις μαθηματα φωτογραφιας!!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Giwrgos13

> Γιαννη φαινεται να εχεις κανει καλη δουλεια!!!γραφειο στο εκτροφιο σου ηχοσυστημα...μιλαμε για τρελο deal!!!!!!βγαλε και καμια φωτο κοντινη τα πουλακια σου να τα δουμε καλυτερα...κριμα να εχεις κανει τοσο κοπο να μη μας τα παρουσιαζεις!!!ποτε θα φτιαξεις τη φωτογραφικη σου?????????????????????????εσυ μιας και εισαι του επαγγελματος επρεπε να μας κανεις μαθηματα φωτογραφιας!!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχα


Καλα λες Γιωργο 0χα0αχ0χα

----------


## geog87

οι χοντρομυτες τελικα τι απογιναν???τα καταφεραν????

----------


## lagreco69

Γιαννη πολυ ωραια κατασταση!!! με το καλο!!!! να γινουν και οι τελευταιες λεπτομερειες.

----------


## joncr

Εγω ειμαι ταγμενος εναντια στα ψηφιακα , μιας και ειμαι του Α/Μ φιλμ , αλλα κατι θα κανω...χαχαχαχα
Μια χαρα ειναι οι χοντρομυτες , εγραψα μολις τα νεα τους στο σχετικο ποστ...
Τα καναρινια μου ερχονται μετα το τελος της εκθεσης της ΛΕΚΑΔ
Τα υπολοιπα τα εχω παρουσιασει. Ολα ειναι μια χαρα ευτηχως. Δεν ειχαμε καποιο απροοπτο , μονο η βελονιτσα που ειχε το προβλημα στο ματι τελικα δεν γιατρεφτηκε παρολες τις προσπαθειες , αλλα φαινεται να μην την ενοχλει. Εγω την αγαπαω , ετσι κιαλλιως...

----------


## geog87

στην τελευται φωτο που φιανονται 2 κλουβακια ειναι μονες ζευγαρωστρες???

----------


## joncr

οχι διπλες ειναι αλλα επειδη ειναι μικροτερες απο τις αλλες ( μου τις εδωσε καποιος φιλος ) εχω βγαλει το χωρισμα και τις χρησιμοποιω σαν κανονικο κλουβι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αντε ρε Γιάννο να δουμε κανα πουλακι.

Και πέρνα να πιουμε και κανενα καφε να τα πουμε ρε φιλε.

----------


## joncr

Ε ναι τωρα που συμπεθερεψαμε , θα ερθω. 
Εχω πηξει αυτο το καιρο Βασιλη , Νυχτα φευγω , νυχτα γυρναω. Εμαθα πηγες εκει που σου ειπα για ζευγαρωστρα.
Θα περασω να τα πουμε απο κοντα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ε ναι τωρα που συμπεθερεψαμε , θα ερθω. 
> Εχω πηξει αυτο το καιρο Βασιλη , Νυχτα φευγω , νυχτα γυρναω. Εμαθα πηγες εκει που σου ειπα για ζευγαρωστρα.
> Θα περασω να τα πουμε απο κοντα.


Ναι...πηγα Γιαννη αλλα δεν ηταν σε καλη κατασταση τα κλουβια του. (ειμαι λιγο δυσκολος).

Το "συμπαιθεριάσαμε".μου αρεσε.....χαχαχα

Το πουλακι που σου εδωσα ειναι ok ?

----------


## joncr

Αψογη και κουκλα

----------


## geam

> 



φωτογράφε βάλε μας καμια φωτό με τους ενοίκους απο τα κλουβιά σου να χαζέψουμε λιγάκι....

----------


## joncr

Υπομωνη. Ερχονται αυτες τις μερες οι ενοικοι , αλλα ειμαι και σε αναζητηση και επιπλεον ζευγαριων...
Θα σας τα παρουσιασω μολις ολοκληρωσω την φετινη εκτροφη. Προς το παρον δεν εχει κατι το ενδιαφερον , μιας και σας εχω παρουσιασει αλλου τα ηδη υπαρχοντα.
Χτες εκανα εγκατασταση στο χωρο , ενα νιπτηρακι γιατι ηταν πολυ κουραστικο να πηγαινωφερνω τις ποτιστρες στην αλλη ακρη του σπιτιου για πλυσιμο και γεμισμα καθε μερα. Αυτο με βοηθησε αρκετα. Μακαρι να ειχα χωρο για κατι μεγαλυτερο ωστε να κανω και αλλες "αγγαρειες" επιτοπου , αλλα ολα οκ. Προχωραμε

----------


## jk21

τι μας εχεις παρουσιασει βρε ΓΙΑΝΝΗ; Καναρες για τους γαμπρους λες ,αλλα γαμπρους δεν βλεπουμε ! εκεινους τους χονδρομυτες ανοιξες θεμα για να μας τους παρουσιαζεις και χονδρομυτες δεν βλεπουμε ... ξεχασα και γω το φορτιστη στο βολο ,αλλα απο σενα  http://chrisoulakis.blogspot.gr/  περιμενα καθε 2 μερες φωτο ....

----------


## geam

> Προς το παρον δεν εχει κατι το ενδιαφερον , μιας και σας εχω παρουσιασει αλλου τα ηδη υπαρχοντα.


αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορεις να μου πεις που, για να το δω????

Η αλήθεια είναι πως ζήτησα φωτό με τους ενοίκους των κλουβιών, επειδή όταν σου ειπα πως θα σου δώσω το πουλάκι, εψαξα λίγο να γνωρίσω τον Γιαννη, γιατι δεν θα ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση να το εμπιστευτώ σε κάποιον που το θέλει, απλά για να εμπλουτίσει την συλλογή του...

και επειδή διάβασα την κατοχή σου σε καρδερίνες, κοινά καναρίνια, γκλόστερ, θηλυκά τιμπράντο, φλώρους, χονδρομύτες, πουλια (που θα σου έστελνε ο φίλος σου στις 25/09/12 ) έκπληξη που θα γίνει χαμός στο φόρουμ κ.λ.π. περίμενα να δώ τουλάχιστον καμιά 12αριά πουλιά....

αντιθέτως στο post #32, μου εκανε ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση πως στην πρώτη και την δεύτερη φωτό, οι κλούβες φαίνονται άδειες άνευ κατοικων, με ποτίστρες και ταϊστρες γεματες όμως, ενώ στην τρίτη φωτό, οι κλούβες φαίνονται ότι είναι γεμάτες, μόνο που η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη με καλλιτεχνική προοπτική και δεν φαίνονται οι ένοικοι, για να τους θαυμάσουμε.... μόνο μια καρδερινούλα στο επάνω αριστερό κλουβί... εκτός βέβαια εάν οι φωτογραφίες δεν έχουν τραβηχτεί την ιδια χρονική στιγμή... συγνώμη αλλά γενικά είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο το όλο θεμα...

επίσης δεν σου κρύβω πως με την παρουσίαση του «Λουρίδα» που είδα την καρδερινούλα με την κατακόκκινη μασκα, που ο φίλος σου είπε πως είναι εκτροφής, βαζω στοίχημα πως τα ποδαράκια της θα είναι *καταμαυρα... 

*κι αν ο φίλος σου ειπε πως αυτή η καρδερίνα είναι εκτροφής, εγώ είμαι γεννημενος σε ζωολογικό κήπο...

----------


## Silentpanther

με το καλο φιλαρακι

----------


## DimitrisPas13

μπράβο για την καλή δουλειά..άντε με το καλό να έρθουν και οι ένοικοι...!!!

----------


## Nikolakas

Πολυ καλή δουλεια έκανες, εχεις βαλει πολυ ενέργεια. Ευχομαι συντομα να τα καμαρωνεις ολα μαζι, απο το "γραφείο" σου! Μπραβο!

----------


## joncr

Καλησπερα.
Γιωργο τις φωτογραφιες τις τραβηξα ενω εφτιαχνα το μερος. Τα πουλακια τα εχω παρουσιασει παλαιωτερα. Παραδειγμα η καρδερινα που βλεπεις ειναι ο κοκος : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%BF%CF%8D

επισης υπαρχει ο Περικλης ( που μας βγηκε μαλλον περικλιτσα χαχαχα ) http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CE%AE%CF%82

Υπαρχει ο ντειμ που δωρισε ο φιλος Δαμιανος : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AD%CE%B9%CE%BC

Υπαρχει  ο λουριδας : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B4%CE%B1%CF%82

Η Σελιν : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CE%AF%CE%BD

Η Βασουλα : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CE%B5%CE%B9

Η Βελονιτσα : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AC%CF%84%CE%B9

Επισης υπαρχου οι 2 χοντρομυτες ( που ειναι μια χαρα με την ευκαιρια και θα σας παρουσιασω το Σαββατοκυριακο φωτογραφιες)

Ειχαμε πει ωντος οτι θα ερχονταν πουλακια τον Σεπτεμβρη , αλλα αποφασισαμε να γινει αργοτερα , δηλαδη μετα την πτεροροια και τους διαγωνισμους , μιας και τα πουλακια λαβμανουν μερος εκει. Οπου να ειναι θα μου σταλουν.
Επισης εχω πολλα καναρινακια που μπορω να "δανιστω" απο συγγκενεις και φιλους σε περιπτωση που θα χρειαστω παραδειγμα γαμπρους. Δεν το εχω κανει ακομα γιατι και γω  ακομα ψαχνωμαι με το τι θα κανω  και προσπαθω πρωτα να μαθω ορισμενα πραγματα .
Παντως αυτες τις μερες η "εκτροφη" μου θα ολοκληρωθει , θα γινουν τα ζευγαρακια μου και φυσικα θα κανω μια σωστη και λεπτομερή παρουσιαση.

----------


## geog87

εγω παντως ρε γιαννη εχω μπερδευτει...ειπες οτι εγινες μελος ενος συλλογου...τι τελικα θα εκτρεφεις???κοινα???ρατσας????  φλωρους???χοντρομυτες???καρδ  ερινες???η θα κανεις διασταυρωσεις???

----------


## ninos

Γιάννη,

κάθε πουλάκι έχει και την δική του ιστορία τελικά εε ;  :winky: 

σεβόμενος τους κανόνες του φόρουμ που με φιλοξενεί, θα κάνω ένσταση στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά της ομάδας, διότι (για εμένα μιλώ) κρατώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου για τα ιθαγενή σου,  καθώς πιστεύω ότι *ΔΕΝ* είναι εκτροφής.

Δικαίωμα σου βέβαια και δεν θα μας δώσεις λογαριασμό τι κάνεις, αλλά οι κανόνες είναι σαφείς και πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται για να προστατεύουν το φόρουμ.

----------


## joncr

Και εγω σεβωμαι το φορουμ και δεν θελω να μπω στην διαδικασια να αποδειξω οτι ειναι οντος εκτροφης (μιας και βλεπω οτι δεν αρκει ολογος μου), θα παρουσιαζω στην εκτροφη μου μονο τα καναρινια ( που και με αυτα θα ασχοληθω βασικα) και θα ειμαστε ολοι ενταξει.
Το ξερω οτι σε εχω μπερδεψει Γιωργο , αλλα οπως ειπα και παραπανω και εγω ακομα δεν ξερω. Θα μου σταλουν καποια ζευγαρια κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα , αυτο ειναι σιγουρο , και εχω ζητησει να μου βρει ενα ζευγαρι γκλοστερ και ενα ζευγαρι λιζαρντ απο φιλους του εκτροφης. Δεν ξερω αν θα βρει τελικα κατι καλο να μου στειλει ο φιλος μου. Θα δουμε. Λογικα θα ειναι τα πουλια εδω Σαββατοκυριακο ( εαν κατευει ενας γνωστος απο δραμα να μου τα φερει )
Επισης θα παρω ενα ασρσενικο Τιμπαρδο απο Αθηνα να κανω ενα ζευγαρι και θα εχω και ενα γευγαρι με κοινα καναρινια και ενα ζευγαρι με καρδερινες .Αυτα ειναι τα σιγουρα προς το παρόν. Οποτε για να συνοψησω η εκτροφη μου για φετος , αν πανε ολα καλα θα περιλαμβανει:

3 ζευγαρια κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα
1 ζευγαρι γκλοστερ
1 ζευγαρι λιζαρντ
1 ζευγαρι Τιμπαρδο
1 ζευγαρι κοινα καναρινια
1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες (εκτροφης!)

Τον φλωρο μαλλον θα τον στειλω διακοπες εκτος Αθηνων σε ενα γνωστο που ασχολειται και εχει μεταλαξεις για να προσπαθησει αναπαραγωγη , μιας και πιστευω οτι εμενα οι γνωσεις μου δεν επαρκουν ακομα για κατι τετοιο. Και αυτο παλι φλου ειναι ακομα.

Ελπιζω να εγινα πιο σαφης

----------


## geam

άλλα λόγια ν’ αγαπιόμαστε φίλε Γιάννη!!!

----------


## joncr

Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο;

----------


## geam

το θέμα είναι ότι οι απαντήσεις σου είναι πολύ αόριστες και στο όριο του γενικού....

βασικά δεν σε ρώτησε κανείς για τα πουλιά που σκοπεύεις να  βάλεις να ζευγαρώσουν... (μόνο ο geog87 ρώτησε με ποιο είδος εκτροφής σκοπεύεις να ασχοληθείς...)

να σε ρωτήσω λοιπόν ευθέως...
πόσα άγρια έχεις??? σε ρωτάω γιατί όποιος κατάφερε κι έβγαλε φλώρο μεταλλαγμένο ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ κάνει δώρο!!! Σε καμιά περίπτωση!!! να είσαι σίγουρος γι’ αυτό και μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και στο ********… επίσης κανείς δεν αγοράζει πουλιά χωρίς να ξέρει τι είναι και ειδικά με κομμένα φτερά... (ειδικότερα όταν δεν έχει ξανασχοληθει με την εκτροφή.... η παρομοίωση είναι  σαν κάποιον που θέλει να μάθει να κολυμπάει και να πάει να κάνει την πρώτη του βουτιά στον Ατλαντικό...) για τις καρδερίνες δεν μιλάω...

και δεν σε ρωτάω επειδή σου κάνω κουμάντο ούτε αφεντικό είμαι στο κεφάλι σου..... *είναι δικαίωμα σου να κάνεις το οτιδήποτε... 
*
απλά θεωρώ ότι (τουλάχιστον για μένα) ότι σ’ ένα εποικοδομητικό διάλογο είναι πολύ άσχημο να υποτιμάς τη νοημοσύνη των συνομιλούντων....

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν θα αναφερω τις ενστασεις μου ,σε θεματα που ειχα αναφερθει στο παρελθον ... εμενα η απορια μου βρε ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ειναι πως ενω δεν εχεις καλα καλα αρσενικα (γαμπρους ... εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω δει ... ) ,ζητας καναρες ! το μυαλο μου (απο τη στιγμη που δεν βλεπω τους γαμπρους ) αλλα και των μυαλο μελων που μου στειλανε πμ (οχι απαραιτητα οσοι εχουν εκφραστει στο παρον θεμα δημοσια ) ειναι .... για καρδερινοκαναρα και φλωροκαναρα τα θελει και για παραμανες στα ιθαγενη ... 

οπως σου ειπε και ο Γιωργης ,ειναι δικαιωμα σου να το κανεις ,αλλα οταν ανοιγεις μια αγγελια που θελεις να σου χαρισουν πουλακια (και πολυ καλα εκανες !!!! ) πρεπει να διευκρινιζεις με σαφηνεια ,γιατι τα προοριζεις .πολλοι πχ οπως και εγω ,εχουμε κωλλημα στην αναπαραγωγη υβριδιων .αν παλι ηθελες θηλυκα για τα ζευγαρια που αναφερεις πιο πανω (καναρινιων ) ,γιατι δεν ησουν συγκεκριμενος στα ειδη καναρας που ζητουσες; ολα αυτα να ξερεις δεν ειναι μονο δικα μου ερωτηματα

----------


## joncr

Καλησπερα Δημητρη. Το εχω ξαναπει οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει η εκτροφη υβριδιων.
η εκτροφη μου μπορει να χωρεσει εκτος των παραπανω μερικα ζευγαρια ακομα. Αρσενικα και μαλιστα πολυ καλα εχουν  να μου δανισουν φιλοι και συγκενεις για να τα χρησιμοποιησω στην αναπαρωγη. Μπορω να διαλεξω αναμεσα σε πανω απο 15 πουλια. Θυλικα δεν εχει κανεις γνωστος μου να μου δωσει.
Παραδειγμα να σου δωσω , ΄η αδερφη μου εχει 2 αρσενικα καναρινια , που μαλιστα το ενα τα σπαει. Ο πατερας του κουμπαρου μου εχει καμια δεκαρια. Η γειτωνισα μου εχει 2 , η πεθερα μου 1 κτλ κτλ.
Γιαυτο ηθελα 2 -3 θυλικα

----------


## joncr

Επιτελους! Μολις ξεκινησε απο Δραμα (ο φίλος του φιλου μου  ::  ) με την πρωτη "φουρνιά απο καναρινακια...
Σε λιγες ωρες θα βρεθούμε να μου τα δωσει!
Την Αλλη εβδομαδα θα ερθουν και τα υπολοιπα.... Το τι μου στελνει αποτελει ακομα για μενα εκπληξη , οποτε θα σας πω αργότερα...

 :Party0003:

----------


## Orix

Καλή επιτυχία!  ::

----------


## panos70

με το καλο να τα δεχτεις

----------


## joncr

Μολις τα παρελαβα και τα εβαλα για υπνο...

 :Party0003: 

Ειμαι ενθουσιασμενος με τα πουλακια. Λοιπον εν συντομια να σας πω οτι μου εστειλε τα εξης:

*4 θυλικα κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα* 
απο αυτα:
 το ενα εχει λαβει μερος σε εκθεση με *βαθμο 89*
το αλλο εχει κανει φετος 3 γεννες με 5 στα 5 πουλακια
τα αλλα 2 ειναι εξισου ομορφα , φετινα , αλλα δεν εχουν λαβει μερος στην εκθεση ( το ενα δεν βαφτηκε καν)

*2 αρσενικά κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα* 
πουελαβαν  μερος στην εκθεση με βαθμο *89 το ενα και 88* το αλλο

*1 θυλικο κιτρινο κοινο* κουκλι!

*1 ζευγαρι γκλοστερ* εκ των οποιων το αρσενικο πηρε *βαθμο 90* στην εκθεση , και εχω παθει την πλακα μου ...  ::  (σκουφατο το αρσενικο , κονσορτ το θυλικο)

Το πρωι το μαγικο κουτι μου ταξιδευει πισω στην Δραμα για να ξαναγεμισει για αλλη μια φορα με καποια ακομα καναρινακια που και παλι μου κραταει μυστικό το τι θα ειναι , αφηνωντας υπονοουμενα για μεγαριτερες εκπληξεις! Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα μου στειλει καποια κοκκινα *χιονε* , για να βγουν σωστα τα ζευγαρια , ( δεν το πολυκαταλαβα , αλλα θα μου τα εξηγησει)

Παιδια πραγματικα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος , και θα προσπαθησω να κανω οτι καλυτερο γιαυτα τα πουλακια , γιατι μου δωθηκαν με αγαπη , απο τον καλυτερο μου φιλο , που οι συνθηκες μας χωρισαν...

Αυριο φυσικα , θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες απο ολα τους.
Προς το παρον τους εβαλα πολυβιταμινη στο νερο μιας και θα εχουν στρεσαριστει μετα απο 7 ωρες ταξιδι...

το μαγικο κουτι....:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Να τα χαρείς Γιάννη !!! Αντε με το καλό και στα επόμενα !!!*

----------


## geog87

αντε Γιαννη ποιος την χαρη σου...γεμισες θηλυκα.... με το καλο!!!

----------


## joncr

Kαλημερα
Πηγα να δω τα πουλακια , και το αρσενικο γκλοστερ , ειχε κανει μπανιο , με το νερο της ποτιστρας και ηταν μουσκεμα. 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι στην ποτιστρα ειχε πολυβιταμηνη. Λετε να υπαρχει προβλημα;
Του εβαλα μια μπανιερα τωρα μηπως ξανακανει και ξεπλυθει

----------


## jk21

δε νομιζω ..... απλα αν εχει σαν εκδοχο καποιο ειδος σακχαρου πχ δεξτροζη ισως ψιλοκολλαει

----------


## joncr

ξανακανε μπανιο , μαλλον θα ξεπλυθικε...  :Anim 59:

----------


## joncr



----------


## joncr

ο νοών νοητω!
σκοτεινιασε λιγο , μερικες εβγαλα απο το κινητο , αυριο καλυτερα αποτελεσματα..
τις φτιαχνω τωρα οσο μπορω...

----------


## joncr

Tα αγορια μου:

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι, πολυ ομορφα και το γκλοστερ ακομη πιο ομορφο.

----------


## joncr

να και μερικα , κοριτσακια...
(τραβηξα ενα φιλμ νωριτερα , για να σας δειξω καμια φωτο της προκωπης...υπομωνη μεχρι να το εμφανισω)

----------


## joncr

> 


Δημητρη δικιο ειχες , με την βιταμινη στο τσουλουφι , σαν να εχει βαλει ζελε εγινε...

----------


## orion

όμορφα...

----------


## Deimitori

Πολύ όμορφα!

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη δικιο ειχες , με την βιταμινη στο τσουλουφι , σαν να εχει βαλει ζελε εγινε...


εισαγει νεα μοδα και στα καναρινια !!!

----------


## fysaei

Γιάννη δεν βαριέσαι να τα κοιτάζεις τα πουλάκια σου..πολύ όμορφα, να τα χαίρεσαι !!

----------


## joncr

Κοριτσακι....

----------


## joncr

κιαλλο κοριτσακι...

----------


## joncr



----------


## kostasloutraki

να σου ζησουν ολα φιλε μου... πολυ ωραιο εκτροφειο..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ ομορφα Γιαννη! Επισης μερικα πουλακια χρειαζονται κοψιμο στα νυχια! Θα τα δυσκολευει στο να στεκονται!

----------


## koukoulis

> κιαλλο κοριτσακι...


Το καημενάκι είναι τόσο άσχημο, που πραγματικά αν δεν αντέχεις να το βλέπεις, το παίρνω εγώ ( χι,χι,χι). Εννοείται ότι κάνω πλάκα και είναι πανέμορφο σαν ψεύτικο.

----------


## joncr

Καλους απογόνους να εχουνε , και θα γεμισω το σαιτ με κοκκινα πουλακια ... :winky: 

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τις ευχες σας

----------


## joncr

Kαλημερα.
Σημερα το πρωι ηρθανε και τα υπολοιπα πουλακια (ευγενικη χορηγια του φιλου μου Αποστολη και αυτα , απο την Δραμα ) Συνολο μου ηρθαν αλλα 6 πουλακια , και νομιζω οτι με αυτα που εχω ως τωρα θα πορευθω στην πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγηκη περιοδο ( ενα αρσενικό τιμπραντο μου λειπει ακομα αλλα εβελπιστω να βρω...)

Λοιπον σημερα μουρθαν τα εξης:
1 ζευγαρι γκλοστερ ( βαθμολογιμενα 91 βαθμους το αρσενικο , 90 το θυλικο)
1 αρσενικο κοκκινο λιποχρομικο του 2010 . Αυτο το πουλακι ειναι ο πρωταθλητης της εκτροφης του φιλου μου , εχει παρει βραβειο στην κατηγορια του , και ζευγαρωνει με 2-3 θυληκες καθε χρονο. Απο αυτο το πουλακι πατερα , βγαινουν τα πουλια που ο Αποστολης κατευαζει στους διαγωνισμους.
1 αρσενικο  μοσαικ και 2 θυλικα μοσαικ. πολυ ομορφα και αυτα , Αυτα του τα χαρισε αλλος φιλος του εκτροφεας για να μου τα στειλει. Μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ καλα πουλια και αν προσεξω στην αναπαραγωγη .. θα βγαλουν πουλακια για εκθεση

μερικες προχειρες φωτο στα γρηγορα  ( θα τα βγαλω καποια στιμη σωστα ολα στο φωτογραφικο μου κουτι... αλλα προς το παρον τα αφηνω να συνελθουν απο το ταξιδι και να ησηχασουν...)





Τωρα μπορω επιτελους να φτιαξω τα ζευγαρια μου , να μπουν πλεον ολα στις ζευγαρωστρες τους και να αρχισει η εκτροφη μου .
Απο αυριο ξεκιναω διατροφη και προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης , και απο μεσα Φεβρουαριου αν πανε ολα καλα ξεκιναμε...
Αυριο μεθαυριο , που θα εχω φτιαξει τις ζευγαρωστρες θα σας τα παρουσιασω ολα τα ζευγαρακια μου σωστα...

----------


## δημητρα

περιμενουμε φωτο, οταν τα βαλεις στις ζευγαρωστρες και ηρεμησουν. καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο με πολλα και γερα πουλια

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καραντινα???

----------


## joncr

για τα γκλοστερ και το κοκκινο δεν υπαρχει λογος , μιας και ηταν στην ιδια εκτροφη με τα αλλα πουλια μου . Για τα μοσαικ , ναι θα τα εχω μονα τους και οσο πιο μακρυα μπορω απο τα αλλα.

----------


## geog87

Γιαννη πολυχρονος να χαιρεσαι τ'ονομα σου!!!γιατι τα στριμωξες ετσι????

----------


## joncr

ευχαριστω.
Η φωτογραφια ειναι μολις τα εβγαλα απο το κουτι μεταφορας. δεν θα ειναι ετσι , το ειπα. χωριστικαν στις ζευγαρωστρες τους πια

----------


## jk21

κατι που δεν εχει γινει κατανοητο στην εννοια της καραντινας .Ακομα και στο ιδιο κλουβι να ηταν δυο πουλακια πριν πανε σε νεο εκτροφικο χωρο ,κατα τη διαρκεια της μεταφορας υπαρχουν τετοιες συνθηκες (αερισμου ,ψυχολογικης πιεσης -στρες κλπ ) που οταν φτανουν στον αλλο χωρο ,καποια απο αυτα μπορει να νοσησουν .Δεν υπαρχει η αναγκη να μεταφερθει πανω τους καποιο μικροβιο απο αλλου ,αφου αρκετα μικροβια υπαρχουν ηδη ως φυσιολογικη πανιδα σε ενα πουλι ,μη παθογονα σε χαμηλο πληθυσμο ,αλλα καταστασεις σαν και αυτες ,τα βοηθουν να αναπτυχθουν υπερμετρα  και να φτασουν σε παθογονο πληθυσμο .Ετσι λοιπον ακομα και το ταιρι ενος πουλιου , μπορει καλλιστα να αρρωστησει και να μεταδωσει το προβλημα και στο αλλο πουλακι .Παραλληλα στην καραντινα ,δεν φροντιζουμε να εχουμε μονο διαφορετικα κλουβια ,αλλα το δυνατον και απομακρυσμενη επαφη απο τα υπολοιπα του χωρου ,που ετσι κι αλλιως υπηρχαν ή πολυ καλο αερισμο του χωρου .Μικροβια οπως το μυκοπλασμα πχ δεν δινουν παντα συμπτωματα σε πουλια φορεις .Μπορει λοιπον ή αυτα που υπηρχαν ή αυτα που ερχονται ,να ειναι φορεις και να μεταδωσουν το προβλημα ,που δεν εκδηλωνεται παντα αμεσως .Το μυκοπλασμα συνηθως εκδηλωνεται οταν το πουλι βρεθει σε στρεσσογονες συνθηκες εξασθενημενου οργανισμου ,για αλλους λογους .πχ πτεροροια ή επωαση αυγων για τα θηλυκα ή καποιο ηπιο αρχικα κρυωμα 

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ χρονια πολλα και απο μενα !! καλη αναπαραγωγη !!!

----------


## joncr

Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη.
Τα πουλακια ειναι ετοιμα. Συνολο εχουμε 9 ζευγαρωστρες αυτη την στιγμη με τα εξης ζευγαρια:
3 ζευγαρια κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα
2 ζευγαρια γκλοστερ
1 ζευγαρι Λιζαρντ
1 ζευγαρι κοκκινα μοσαικ
1 ζευγαρι κοινα
1 ζευγαρι Τιμπραντο ( το ρολο του αρσενικου αυτη την στιγμη , παιζει ο Κοκος (καρδερινος) αλλα αν βρεθει αρσενικό Τιμπραντο αυτο θα αλλαξει μιας και δεν πολυθελω να βγαλω καποιο υβριδιο)

Εχω και 3 θυληκα παραπανω ( 1 κοκκινο λιποχρωματικο , ενα κοκκινο μοασικ και ενα κοινο κιτρινο) τα οποια δεν ειναι σε καποιο ζευγαρι , και θα δω αναλογα πως θα παει και πως θα τα χρησιμοποιησω..

----------


## nicktasos

*Kαλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο να εχεις φιλε Γιαννη!!!*

----------


## joncr

Σημερα αντιμετοπισα ενα θεμα . Απο το ενα ζευγαρι γκλοστερ , το θυληκο ( κονσορτ) αρχισε να κελαιδα , και μαλιστα εντονα... μαλον μητσος μας βγηκε...
Επισης απο τα 3 μοσαικ που εχω , που υποτιθεται οτι το ενα ειναι αρσενικο , δεν κελαιδαει τοσες μερες κανενα... το ιδιο και απο το καινουργιο ζευγαρι γκλοστερ... φοβαμαι μην εχω κανα ρημεικ της ταινιας "το κλουβι με τις τρελλες" ...
Μαλλον θα πρεπει να τα παω (  οσα εχω αμφιβολια) σε καποιον ειδικο , που να ξερει σιγουρα να μου πει το φυλλο τους βαση της μορφολογιας. Παιδια δεχωμαι προτασεις. Οποιος ξερει και μπορει να με βοηθησει σε αυτο , ας μου πει. Ευχαριστω...

----------


## jk21

να τα φερεις στην πιττα  σε ενα κλουβακι******** Κοπή Βασιλόπιτας 2013 ********


και θα βρεις πολλους ! (ακομα να δηλωσεις .... )

----------


## joncr

Θα ερθω 90% , αλλα επειδη ειναι η δουλεια μου ετσι , χωρις ωραριο και τοπο , δεν δηλωνω , παρα μονο τελευταια στιγμη θα ξερω... Καλη σκεψη παντως αν και θα ντρεπωμαι να μπω στην καφετερια με ενα κλουβι πουλακια.... Εκτος αν μεινουν στο αμαξι για οσο ειμαστε εκει.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ αν και υποψιαζομαι οτι καποια << παπαγαλια >> σιγουρα θα κανουν την εμφανιση σου ,σαφως αν τα αφησεις στο αμαξι (για να ειναι και ησυχα κιολα ) σιγουρα καποιος θα πεταχτει μεχρι εκει .Αν βεβαια βρεθει και καποιος αμεσα τωρα (εισαι και λιγο μακρια μου και απο χρονο δεν εχω και πολυ ...) τοτε ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## joncr

Καλημερα. Εχω 2 απορειες.
Πρωτον , δεν εχω αγορασει ακομα φωλιες. Να προτιμήσω εσωτερικες; εξωτερικες; και αν προτιμησω εξωτερικες , ποιες; αυτες τις μεταλικες με το καγγελακι , ή τις πλαστικες που ειναι πιο "κλειστου τυπου" ;
Οι ζευγαρωστρες μου ειναι 60αρες
 


Δευτερη απορια .
Σε ορισμενα καναρινια οπως εχω ακουσει αλλα και οπως εχω δει χρειαζεται κουρεμα η περιοχη των γεννητικων οργανων , ιδιετερα στα αρσενικα. Μερικα δικα μου εχουν πολλα πουπουλα , δεν μπορεις να δεις ουτε με φυσημα.
Αυτο το κουρεμα πως γινεται; τραβας ( μαδας)  τα πουπουλα; Τα κοβεις με ενα ψαλιδακι; πως;

ευχαριστω παιδια

----------


## koukoulis

Εγώ θα προτιμούσαν εξωτερική φωλιά και μάλιστα την τρίτη που έχεις στη φώτογραφία, που έχει και ταβάνι, ώστε η θηλυκιά να νιώθει πιο ασφαλής και λόγω του ότι έχει πορτάκι οπότε θα καθαρίζεις τη φωλιά, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να τη βγάλεις. Όλα αυτά, αρκεί να εφάπτεται σωστά, λόγω διαστάσεων στην πόρτα του κλουβιού σου.
Όσο για το κούρεμα, όταν έρθει ο καιρός θα πρέπει να το κάνεις σε κάποια πουλάκια. Πρέπει όμως να αποφύγεις να κόψεις κάτι πουπουλάκια πάνω στο όργανο του αρσενικού, γιατί είναι οδηγοί. Στη θέση σου θα προτιμούσα το μάδημα, που είναι πιο γρήγορο, πιο αποτελεσματικό και δεν ενέχει τον κίνδυνο να πληρωθεί το πουλί.

----------


## joncr

ευχαριστω , αλλα με το μαδημα δεν ποναει το πουλακι;

----------


## koukoulis

Αν και τα καναρίνια δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εκφραστικά, ο δικός μου δεν έδειχνε να πονάει και τα πούπουλα βγήκαν πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

εξωτερικη κλειστου τυπου με κλειστα ματια !

----------


## δημητρα

εξωτερικη φωλια, και για μενα η δευτερη ειναι η καλυτερη. η καναρα δεν ειναι ιθαγενες για να νιωθει φοβο με την παρουσια σου, αν και η τριτη μια χαρα ειναι. οσο για το κουρεμα τα γκλοστερ θελουν σιγουρα. και μην φοβασαι σιγα σιγα δεν σε βιαζει κανεις. απλα μην βγαλει τα πουπουλα πανω στο γενετικο οργανο οπως ειπαν.

καλα οδυσσεα το εκανε το γιορκ ο κουρεας της σεβιλλης αγνωριστο, πουπουλο δεν του αφησε. αλλα ειδατε πως το εκανε μπαμ μπαμ, εμπειρια.

----------


## ninos

Εαν και εγώ είμαι fan της εξωτερικής, θα έβαζα εσωτερική για τον λόγο οτι βολεύει καλύτερα του γονείς στο τάισμα των νεοσσών.  Στην εσωτερική δεν έχει την δυνατότητα το πουλί να ταΐσει από δεξιά ή αριστερά. Επίσης, σίγουρα δεν μπορούν να ταΐσουν και οι 2 γονείς μαζί.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> καλα οδυσσεα το εκανε το γιορκ ο κουρεας της σεβιλλης αγνωριστο, πουπουλο δεν του αφησε. αλλα ειδατε πως το εκανε μπαμ μπαμ, εμπειρια.


το πουλι στο βιντεο ειναι norwich. :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

> το πουλι στο βιντεο ειναι norwich.


οκ ευχαριστω, αλλα που το καταλαβες? εγω το ειδα ψιλο μεγαλο για αυτο ειπα γιορκ.

----------


## xarhs

> 


ρε παιδια γιατι το μαδησε το πουλακι??????
δεν καταλαβα....... για να ζευγαρωνει πιο ευκολα?

----------


## δημητρα

θα φτιαξει πουπουλενιο παπλωμα :Jumping0011:  χαχαχα λογο οτι μερικες ρατσες εχουν παρα πολυ πουπουλο σε αυτην την περιοχη, για αυτο τα κουρευουμαι για να εχουμε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## jk21

αλλα προσεχουμε να μην κοψουμε καποια φτερακια ακριβως πανω στο γεννητικο οργανο ,γιατι λειτουργουν σαν οδηγοι ... για να μην χασει το στοχο ...

----------


## geog87

> αλλα προσεχουμε να μην κοψουμε καποια φτερακια ακριβως πανω στο γεννητικο οργανο ,γιατι λειτουργουν σαν οδηγοι ... για να *μην χασει το στοχο* ...


τι εννοει ο συγγραφεας???

----------


## jk21

τα τριχακια στο γεννητικο μοριο ... τωρα αν δεν καταλαβαινεις οχι πια φτερα εννοω ,αλλα τι εννοω .... εισαι προβοκατορας ! οτι ειπα ... για να αποκτησει την καταλληλη ανατομικη θεση τελος παντων  ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Θα θυμηθώ τον εαυτό μου.... να κόβει πέρυσι ακριβώς αυτό που δεν έπρεπε να κόψω μη ξέροντας.... !! Ο αρσενικός όμως ζευγάρωσε......*  :Anim 63:

----------


## joncr

Ωχ ! 
Τιποτα αλλο δεν λεω... Ωχ!

----------


## joncr

Σημερα η αυγοτροφη εμπλουτιστικε και με brasilian nuts. Νομιζω ειμαστε κομπλε!

Το ενα ζευγαρι γκλοστερ ταΐζονται δυο μερες τωρα απο τα καγγελα και ερωτοτροπουν, Τα ενωσα και εβαλα φωλια το πρωι. Τα πρωτα νηματα εχουν ιδη τοποθετηθει στην φωλια. Λογικα ειναι νωρις ακομα για ζευγαρωμα , αλλα μου δωσαν την εντυπωση οτι θελουν και ειπα να τα αφησω μαζι και οτι γινει. Εχω ξεκινησει 4 μερες τωρα τον τεχνιτό φωτισμο και η θερμοκρασια ειναι σταθερη στους 16 βαθμους , εκτος μερικες φορες που εχει αρκετο ηλιο και την ειδα στους 18. 
Εχω βαλει και ενα 60αρι ενυδριο να δουλευει ( θερμοστατη και αερα ) εδω και μια εβδομαδα , για εξτρα υγρασια στον χορο. Αυτα ...

----------


## joncr

Moλις ελαβα ευχαριστα νεα! Αυριο το μεσημερι μου ερχονται 2 ζευγαρακια ακομα γκλοστερ , και 1 αρσενικο Timbranto intermediat 
Νομιζω πως για φετος ειμαι παραπανω απο πληρης!
Νικο ; Η θυληκια τιμπαρντο που μου χαρισες intermedia ειναι;

----------


## joncr

Καλησπερα. Mολις τακτοποιησα τα καινουργια πουλακια που παρελαβα. 
2 ζευγαρακια γκλοστερ κουκλια , και ενα πολυ καλο Αρσενικο Τιμπραντο.
Τα γκλοστερ μου τα εστειλε ενας φιλος μου απο την Βεροια ( Σε ευχαριστω Στεφανε) και το Τιμπραντο ενας αλλος φιλος μου εδω Αθηναιος.
Τα πουλακια θα μεινουν καταντινα οπως πρεπει. Το ενα γκλοστερ ειναι εγκυος , και εσπευσα να του βαλω φωλια. Για να δουμε...

----------


## geog87

Γιαννη εσυ που εχεις εσωτερικη εκτροφη τι εκανες με τον φωτισμο???

*Τεχνητός φωτισμός σε εσωτερική εκτροφή – Απλό Σύστημα ανατολής-δύσης*

----------


## joncr

Σταδιακα ανεβασω τον φωτισμο με χρονοδιακοπτη , μεχρι να φτασω τις 12 ωρες. Τωρα ειμαι στις 11

----------


## jenia21

Με το καλό Γιάννη να πάνε όλα καλά,και περιμένω ουζάκι με χταποδακι όταν έρθεις από τα μέρη μου.

----------


## joncr

Eνοείται Δαμιανε. Να φτιαξει λιγο ο καιρος και θα κατευαινω συχνα.
Το μεσημερι χτες η γκλοστερινα ( η Θαλεια οπως την βαπτισα) ειχε τελειωσει μια πανεμορφη φωλία... Λετε το πρωι να εχουμε κανα ευχαριστο; Περιτό να πω οτι δεν εχω κοιμηθει ολο το βραδυ... Ουτε στο ΙΑΣΩ να ήμουν , στην αιθουσα αναμωνης τοκετων...... αχαχαχαχα

----------


## joncr

Η καναρα καθεται απο το πρωι μες την φωλια , με μικρα διαλύματα , που βγαινει να φαει . Η ωρα εναι μια και δεν εχει κανει καποιο αυγο. Ξερετε τι σημαινει αυτο;

----------


## xarhs

συνηθως αφου φτιαξουν τη φωλια γεννανε 2-3 μερες μετα..... μερικες φορες μπορει και νωριτερα....... αφου δεν γεννησε μεχρι τωρα.... αυριο μαλλον..... αλλα και μεθαυριο να γεννησει δεν υπαρχει προβλημα...!!!!!!!
συνηθως γεννανε 9 η ωρα...... το πρωι

----------


## mitsman

Ειχα καναρα που κλωσουσε 1,5 μηνα και δεν εκανε αυγα. ξαφνικα μια μερα πηρε μπροστα!!!
Ειχα και αλλη καναρα που εκανε αυγο πριν τελειωσει την φωλια και συνεχιζε να χτιζει με τα αυγα μεσα!!!

Απλα κανε υπομονη! Αν δεν το γεννησει μεχρι τις 9 η ωρα παμε για την επομενη!

----------


## johnrider

> Η καναρα καθεται απο το πρωι μες την φωλια , με μικρα διαλύματα , που βγαινει να φαει . Η ωρα εναι μια και δεν εχει κανει καποιο αυγο. Ξερετε τι σημαινει αυτο;


σε 1-2 μέρες πιστεύω θα έχεις αυγουλάκι.

----------


## joncr

χαχαχα ευχαριστω. Οτι θα μου προσφερε τετοια χαρα το ολο θεμα , ουτε στα πιο τρελλα ονειρα μου...
Αναμένω και ευχαριστω ολους!Γενικώς και για τα πάντα

----------


## joncr

Επεσε στα χερια μου μια ποσοτιτα μαραθόσπορου. Να τους τα δωσω; γνωριζετε κατι;

----------


## jk21

αν την φανε ,ειναι μια χαρα ! τα αγριοπουλια στην φυση τον τρωνε !!! φετος στους δρομους στην επαρχια  ολο το καλοκαιρι ,δεξια αριστερα εβλεπες παντου φυτα μαραθου πανω απο ενα μετρο !

----------


## kostastim

Καλη συνεχεια γιαννη.

----------


## panos70

Γιάννη να σου πάνε όλα καλά με τα ζευγαρωματα

----------


## joncr

Eυχαριστω παιδια. Χτες εφτιαξαν φωλια και δευτερο ζευγαρακι Γκλοστερ .Γεννα δεν ειχαμε απο το πρωτο.. Αντε να παει 9:00 να παω να δω τι γινεται... κοντευω να κανω εγω αυγο...

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανυσηχεις Γιαννη.
Εφοσον εκαναν την φωλια και η θηλυκια καθεται αρκετα στην φωλια,τοτε αυριο μεθαυριο ειναι πολυ πιθανο να ερθει το αυγο.  :Happy:

----------


## joncr

Τιποτα και σημερα.... 2 ετοιμες φωλιτσες , αλλα αδειες..
Παρελαβα χτες και τα δακτυλιδακια μου απο τον σύλλογο μου

----------


## geog87

αντε ρε Γιαννη με το καλο!!!περιμενουμε ολοι με ανυπομονησια τα πρωτα σου αυγα...

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο και η υπομονη ειναι αρετη, μην βιαζεσαι δεν χρειαζεται, εχουμε παρα παρα πολυ χρονο για ολα.

----------


## joncr

Και ναιιι το πρωτο αυγουλακι ειναι γεγονος!!  χαχαχαχα

----------


## chosen

χεχε μπράβο Γιάννη, καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι

----------


## xarhs

με το καλο και τα υπολοιπααααααααααααα!!!!!!!

----------


## koukoulis

Όπως διάβασα όλο το θέμα που έχεις ανοίξει, βλέπω ότι θα βάλεις / έβαλες πολλά ζευγάρια για φέτος και ξεκινώντας από τώρα την αναπαραγωγική διαδικασία, προφανώς το κάθε ζευγάρι θα κάνει πάνω από μία γέννες. Τί θα τα κάνεις όλα αυτά τα πουλάκια που θα γεννηθούν;

----------


## joncr

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις ευχες. Αυγουλακι καναμε , αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ενσπορο καταρχας , και δευτερον , λογο της απειριας μου , αλλα και του οτι ειναι η πρωτη μου γεννα , θα τα αφησω ολα φυσιολογικα . Δηλαδη δεν θα πειραξω καθολου την φωλια και δεν θα αντικαταστησω τα αυγα , οπως θα επρεπε . Στα επομενα θα το κανω. Προς το παρον φοβαμαι να τα ενοχλησω.
Γιαννη , μακαρι να βγαλω πολλα πουλακια , και θα δω τι θα τα κανω. Προφανως και θα κανω μεγαλυτερη εκτροφη του χρονου αν πανε ολα καλα , φυσικα και θα δωρισω πουλακια , σε φιλους οπως και ολα αυτα που εχω μου δωριστικαν και μενα , και γενικός , αναλογα τον "πληθισμο" θα πραξω. Ειναι νωρις ακομα για να αποφασισω. Ακομα ενα αυγουλακι εχω...

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε Γιαννη ωραια!!!
Αυριο θα ερθει και το επομενο μαλλον.

Ωοσκοπηση μπορεις να κανεις μετα απο τις 7 πρωτες μερες που επωαζεται το αυγο απο την θηλυκια.
Αν ειναι ενσπορο θα μπορεις να διακρυνεις φλεβιτσες γυρω γυρω στο αυγο....

Καλη συνεχεια...επισης συμφωνω μαζι σου,σαν πρωτη φορα αστα ετσι οπως ειναι σιχως να πειραξεις τιποτα...  :winky:

----------


## joncr

Ηρθε και το δευτερο αυγουλακι. Ολα πανε καλα.Να και μια φωτο. Δεν την πετυχα , αλλα δεν ηθελα να τα ενοχλησω αλλο.




και εδω οι περηφανοι γονεις!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα! Με το καλο...αλλα μια ερωτηση..? γιατι σε τοσο μικρο κλουβι??

Υ.Γ. τι εχει μεσα το νερο?
*

----------


## geam

αν η μοναδική σου απορία είναι το μικρό κλουβί .... μπράβο Ηλία!!!
εγω εχω κάμποσες πάντως...

----------


## joncr

Το νερο εχει πολυβιταμιμη. Το κλουβι δεν ειναι ιδιεταιρα μικρο , αλλα δεν ειναι και ζευγαρωστρα. Αυτα τα πουλακια ηταν τα τελευταια που μου σταλθηκαν , και ηταν και εκτος προγραμματος , οποτε δεν ειχα αγορασει ζευγαρωστρα και τα εβαλα προχειρα εκει. Εντομεταξυ μεχρι να κατευω κεντρο να αγορασω ζευγαρωστρα μας προεκειψε η εγκυμωσηνη , και τα αφησα εκει να μην τα τρομαξω. Στην επομενη γεννα τους με το καλο , θα τους εχω βαλει εκει που πρεπει.
Ευχαριστως να απαντησω σε οποια απορια εχεις Γιωργο

----------


## geam

Στις 09/01/2013 14:53 στο νήμα Αναπαραγωγική περίοδος 2013 ποστ #36

Τα ζευγαρια που λες ότι θα βάλεις για αναπαραγωγή είναι τα εξής:

3 ζευγαρια κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα
2 ζευγαρια γκλοστερ
1 ζευγαρι Λιζαρντ
1 ζευγαρι κοκκινα μοσαικ
1 ζευγαρι κοινα
1 ζευγαρι Τιμπραντο
1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες
1 ζευγαρι Φλωρους

Επίσης στις 09/01/2013 14:47 στο νήμα H εκτροφή μου... Ποστ #94 λές πως θα βαλεις τα ακόλουθα ζευγάρια:

Τα πουλακια ειναι ετοιμα. Συνολο εχουμε 9 ζευγαρωστρες αυτη την στιγμη με τα εξης ζευγαρια:

3 ζευγαρια κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα
2 ζευγαρια γκλοστερ
1 ζευγαρι Λιζαρντ
1 ζευγαρι κοκκινα μοσαικ
1 ζευγαρι κοινα
1 ζευγαρι Τιμπραντο ( το ρολο του αρσενικου αυτη την στιγμη , παιζει ο Κοκος (καρδερινος) αλλα αν βρεθει αρσενικό Τιμπραντο αυτο θα αλλαξει μιας και δεν πολυθελω να βγαλω καποιο υβριδιο)

Εχω και 3 θυληκα παραπανω ( 1 κοκκινο λιποχρωματικο , ενα κοκκινο μοασικ και ενα κοινο κιτρινο) τα οποια δεν ειναι σε καποιο ζευγαρι , και θα δω αναλογα πως θα παει και πως θα τα χρησιμοποιησω..


Τα άλλα ποστ βαριεμαι να τα επισυνάψω...


Υποθετικά και μονό.... ένας άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ξανά με την αναπαραγωγή πτηνών (λογικά και μόνο) δεν βάζει 11 ζευγάρια για την πρώτη του φορά... επίσης ένας άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ξανά με την αναπαραγωγή πτηνών δεν βάζει 11 ζευγάρια για να τα χαρίσει...

Είναι δικαίωμα και μαγκιά σου το τι θα τα κανείς και πως θα τα διαχειριστείς.... για τα ιθαγενή δεν κάνω λόγο...

αλλά τα 9 ζευγάρια καναρίνια, εάν σου κάνουν από 2 γέννες το κάθε ζευγάρι, με 4(!!!) αυγά η κάθε γέννα,, και με 100% επιτυχία αυτό σημαίνει τουλάχιστον 72 πουλάκια..
Αν τα 9 ζευγάρια σου κάνουν από 3 γέννες και 5 αυγά η κάθε γέννα, με 100% επιτυχία, πάμε στον διπλάσιο αριθμό...

Όλα αυτά τα πουλιά να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω που θα τα έχεις???

φυσικά δεν περιμένω απάντηση....
όλα τα ερωτήματα ήταν ρητορικά.... απλά για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε και τι γράφουμε...

----------


## joncr

ναι το ειδα. Ποια ειναι η απορία σου;

----------


## Gardelius

*Μάλλον θα αναρωτιεται για τον αριθμό των ζευγαριών,..προς αναπαραγωγη.σωστα geam!!?
*

----------


## geam

δεν φαινεται όλο το ποστ... περιμενω να το διορθωσει ο Δημητρης ( *lagreco69 )*

----------


## lagreco69

> δεν φαινεται όλο το ποστ... περιμενω να το διορθωσει ο Δημητρης ( *lagreco69 )*


Το post σου ειναι ετοιμο Γιωργο.  :Happy:

----------


## joncr

Αν δεις σε επομενο ποστ μου εδω : http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%BF%CF%82+2013

 ( στο ποστ #42) διορθωνω τα ζευγαρια μου , λογο του οτι μου ηρθαν 2 ζευγαρια ακομα γκλοστερ , ( και επισης εστειλα πισω  τους φλωρους μου μου ειχε στειλει ο φιλος μου μιας και αποφασισα να μην ασχοληθω με ιθαγενη)

Τις καρδερρινες μου τις κρατησα αναγκαστικα , μιας και η μια ειναι σημαντικο δωρο για μενα , και η αλλη , μετα τον αγωνα που εδωσα να την κρατησω στην ζωη , εχω δεθει μαζι της , αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος αν θα τα καταφερνε εκει εξω.
Τες πα. Για τον χωρο που να εχω εχω κανει παρουσιαση στην αρχη σχεδον που ξεκινησα το νημα , το καλοκαιρι , και εχω και σχετικες φωτο. 
Τωρα μακαρι να βγαλω τοσα πολλα πουλακια , αν και δεν το νομιζω λογο της απειριας μου , αλλα θα προσπαθησω. Εχω και αλλον χωρο προς εκμεταλευση , που μπορει να φιλοξενησει οσα πουλακια θελω. Του χρονου θα προσπαθησω να βαλω ζευγαρακια που θα ειναι για εκθεση. Φετος δεν νομιζω να τα καταφερω αλλα και παλι θα προσπαθησω.

Να μια προχειρη φωτο πως ειναι σημερα το εκτροφειο μου:



εχω οπως φαινεται 9 ζευγαρωστρες και εχω και αλλα 2 κλουβακια με τα γκλοστερ στην καραντινα

----------


## geam

σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις σκεφτεί, θα ήθελα να σου επισημάνω, πως οι νεοσσοί όταν απογαλακτιστούν χρειάζονται κλούβες πτήσης για να πετάνε ώστε να δυναμώσουν... όπερ σημαίνει πως δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει συνωστισμός στις κλούβες...

επίσης το κάθε πουλάκι εάν καταναλώνει 4 gr τροφής ημερησίως, τα π.χ. 70 πουλιά θα χρειάζονται 280gr την ημέρα, και περίπου 8,5 kg το μήνα... τα παρελκόμενα (αυγοτροφες, πολυβταμινες, πρασινάδες, φρούτα, έξτρα σπόρους, ασβέστια, νερά για καθαρισμό, πέλλετ κ.λ.π.) δεν τα αναφέρω... όπως καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι τα διπλάσια πουλιά θα έχουν και τα διπλάσια έξοδα...

πραγματικά για κάποιον που ασχολείται ερασιτεχνικά  σε τέτοιους χαλεπούς καιρούς, και  δαπανεί ένα τόσο σημαντικό ποσό μόνο και μόνο για την προσωπική του ευχαρίστηση είναι αξιοζήλευτο και άξιο συγχαρητηρίων!!!!!

ειλικρινά εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία!!!

----------


## lefteris13

ωραιος χωρος, εχεις ηδη κανει αρκετα εξοδα για τον εξοπλισμο, φροντισε οπως λες και το ζευγαρι γκλοστερ που ναι στο μικρο κλουβι και κλωσαει να μπει συντομα σε μια τετοια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα γιατι μολις βγουν τα μικρα ουτε να σταθουν δε θα μπορουν στα κλαδια σε τοσο μικρο χωρο-λογικα η αλλαγη μπορει κ πρεπει να γινει αφου βγουν τα μικρα απο τα αυγα, μεγαλωσουν αρκετα και βγουνε απο τη φωλια-τοτε τα βαζεις στην 60αρα συνεχιζουν να τα ταιζουν και να ετοιμασει εκει η καναρα τη 2η γεννα(ελπιζω να μην υπαρξει καποια αντιρρηση απο τα πουλια)..απο κει και περα ο καθενας ξερει ποσο χωρο, χρονο, χρημα εχει και ποσα πουλια μπορει να κρατησει!

----------


## joncr

Ευχαριστω. Ιδη κατασκευαζω τον χωρο οπου θα εχω τις κλουβες πτησης. Να σου πω σε αυτους τους χαλεπους καιρους οπως λες , μου ερχονται πολυ πιο οικονομικα ολα αυτα (και πιο ευχαριστα) απο προηγουμενα χομπυ μου , οπου τα εξοδα ηταν εξωπραγματικα... Να σου αναφερω οτι το τελευταιο που ασχοληθηκα ηταν το HighEnd και ειδικα οι λαμπες και οι κορνες , οποτε καταλαβαινεις...ι
Γενικα σε οτι ασχολουμαι ειμαι λιγο υπερβολικος και τα δινω ολα. Ισως και αυτο να γεννα αποριες και υποψιες. Λογικο.  
Συνεχιζω ακαθεκτος και με περισσοτερη ορεξη... Αυριο ελπιζω και το αλλο ζευγαρακι Γκλοστερ που εχει φτιαξει φωλια να μου κανει αυγουλακι...

----------


## geog87

Γιαννη χωρις να θελω να παρω το μερος καποιου συμφωνω απολυτα με τα παραπανω σχολια!!!ισως η υπερβολικη χαρα σου σε οδηγησει σε λαθη!!!συγνωμη αλλα οι κινησεις αυτες θα μπορουσαν να χαρακτηριστουν επιπολαιες!!!ευχομαι ολα να σου πανε κατ'ευχη και να μην εχεις το παραμικρο προβλημα και να προσφερεις τα μεγιστα στα πουλακια που θα ερθουν στην ζωη!!!καλη επιτυχια!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> αλλά τα 9 ζευγάρια καναρίνια, εάν σου κάνουν από 2 γέννες το κάθε ζευγάρι, με 4(!!!) αυγά η κάθε γέννα,, και με 100% επιτυχία αυτό σημαίνει τουλάχιστον 72 πουλάκια..
> Αν τα 9 ζευγάρια σου κάνουν από 3 γέννες και 5 αυγά η κάθε γέννα, με 100% επιτυχία, πάμε στον διπλάσιο αριθμό...


Καλα εσυ εχεις πολυ μεγαλη πλακα... χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα 

Ας το παρουμε απο την αρχη... ποια καναρα κανει ΜΟΝΟ 2 γεννες???
Ποιος καναρος που μολις ηρθε στην εκτροφη μας , χωρις καραντινα χωρις τιποτα σε ενα κλουβακι τοσοδα που ειναι για ενα και με το ζορι καναρινι, χωρις διατροφικη προετοιμασια θα κανει 4 αυγα 4 νεοσσους 4 καναρινια????? χαχαχαχαχα πλακα εχεις ρε Γιωργαρα!!! με εκανες και γελασα!

----------


## Gardelius

* mitsman   ...*

----------


## joncr

Και εγω ευχαριστω , (και φυσικα δεχομαι)για τα σχολια που γίνονται σε αυτο το νημα. Άλλωστε αυτος ειναι και ο σκοπος του. Η αποκτηση επιπλεον , συγκεκριμένων γνωσεων , μεσω του σχολιασμου απο εμπειρότερους στις ιδιετερες συνθηκες της δικης μου εκτροφης. Δεν γραφω εδω μονο για να παρουσιασω τα πουλακια μου , αλλα για να καταγραφω την πορεια της εκτροφης μου βημα προς βημα , και οταν καποιος εντοπιζει καποιο σφαλμα , να επεμβαινει ετσι ωστε να το διορθωσω. Επισης μην κολλατε με ενα κλουβι που ειδατε και δεν καλυπτει τις αναγκες. Το εξηγησα , δεν προλαβα να τα αλλαξω και τωρα φοβαμαι να το κανω. Οταν θα πρεπει θα το αλλαξω.Οπως φοβηθηκα να αλλαξω και τα αυγα με ψευτικα και ξερω οτι λογο αυτου θα εχω θεμα . Η πρωτη μου γεννα ειναι , στην επομενη θα το κανω.
Γενικως θελω να κανω οτι καλυτερο για τα πουλια μου , και γιαυτό προσπαθω καθε μερα να αποκτω οσες περισσοτερες γνωσεις γινεται. Διαβαζω , συνεχεια , μιλαω με ανθρωπους εκτος φορουμ για το θεμα , επισκέπτομαι αλλους πιο εμπειρους εκτροφεις και γενικα κανω  οτι μου επιτρεπει ο χρονος μου να κανω για το καλυτερο. Θα πω παντως και κατι αλλο. Εκτος απο τις γνωσεις σε κατι που πας να δημιουργησεις , και ειναι βασικός παραγωντας , υπαρχουν και καποια αλλα πραγματα που πρεπει να εχεις για να αυξησεις τα ποσοστα της επιτυχιας σου. Και αυτα ειναι ή αγαπη για οτι κανεις , αλλα και το διανοητικο σου επιπεδο. Πρεπει να εισαι σε θεση να αφομοιώνεις τις εμπειριες των αλλων , να τις κανεις πραξη , αλλα και γιατι οχι , να τις αναβαθμίζεις . Δεν κανω κατι επιπολαιο , Γιωργο. Ξερω τις δυνατοτιτες μου και πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερω. Σιγουρα θα εχω και αποτυχιες . Εδω εχουν και οι πιο εμπειροι εδω μεσα αποτυχιες και συχνα μεγαλες. Αλλα δεν πτοούμαι . Συνεχίζουμε , καταγραφω εδω τα παντα , περιμενω την βοηθεια σας , και ελπιζω σε λιγο καιρο , να μπορω να ανταποδωσω.

----------


## δημητρα

γιαννη εχω διαβασει σχεδον ολα οσα εχεις γραψει, δεν θα πω για τα λαθη που εχεις κανει, γιατι ολοι κανουμε, προβληματα θα εχεις ολοι το ξερουμε ακομη και εσυ το εχεις καταλαβει. το θεμα ειναι να κατσεις απλα να σκεφτεις 2-3 πραγματα που θα σου πω απολυτα φιλικα
1) εγκαταστασεις(κλουβια-χωρος πτησης)
2)προετοιμασια ζευγαριων
3)τροφες ποιοτητα-κοστος
4)καθαριοτητα
5)απογαλακτισμος
απλα σκεψου τα και προσπαθησε να κανεις σε αυτους τους τομεις οτι καλυτερο μπορεις.

φιλικα δημητρης

----------


## mitsman

Εντελως φιλικα και χωρις να εχω τιποτα μαζι σου, με καθε ειλικρινεια... απλα θελωντας το καλυτερο για καθε φτερωτο φιλο μας!


Ξερεις τι συνεπειες μπορει να εχει μια γεννα χωρις προετοιμασια των γονιων?

----------


## joncr

Ολα τα ζευγαρια μου ειναι χωρισμενα , και ακολουθω πιστα το προγραμμα προετοιμασιας αναπαραγωγης. Τα 2 τελευταια μονο ζευγαρια ειναι προετοιμασμενα , γιατι ο φιλος που μου τα εστειλε τα ειχε ετοιμα και ο ιδιος εχει ξεκινησει την αναπαραγωγη ιδη. Ο Στεφανος , εχει ιδη πουλια στην εκτροφη του . Τα ειχε σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη , με φωτισμους , θερμανση κτλ. Ειναι πολυ καλος εκτροφεας και λαμβανει μερος στο παγκοσμιο στο βελγιο. Αυτος μου ειπε οτι τα πουλια ειναι ετοιμα και να τα βαλω να γεννησουν.

----------


## joncr

Παιδια , μια καναρα μου μεσα απο το χωρισμα τραβαει τα φτερα του αρσενικου. Μηπως ψαχνει να βρει υλικα να φτιαξει φωλια; Στην φαση της προετοιμασιας αναπαραγωγης , ειμαι στην 15η μερα . Τι να κανω; να της βαλω υλικα και αν φτιαξει φωλια να τα αφησω; ή να περιμενω να περασει ο μηνας; Τον εχει ρημαξει τον κακομοιρη

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βάλε της άμεσα φωλιά και απέσυρε το χώρισμα !!*

----------


## joncr

Ευχαριστω Αλεξανδρε

----------


## joncr

Eπικρατει πανικος! Της εβαλα την φωλια το πρωι και κοντευει να την τελειωσει. Δουλευει πυρετοδως ...χαχαχα Η κακομοιρα ειναι με ενα σκοινακι στο στομα , και ο αρσενικος τρεχει απο πισω της , της τραγουδαει και ανεβαινει πανω της...Χαμος!

----------


## joncr

To δευτερο (11) ζευγαρακι γκλοστερ απο τα νεοφερμενα εκανε σημερα το πρωτο του αυγο. Το (10) εκανε το 3ο του

----------


## xarhs

το τελευταιο το ζευγαρακι ειναι μαγικο................!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ευχομαι να βγαλεις πολλα πολλα πουλακια..........!!!!
και ειδικα απο τα κοκκινα....... χαχαχαχ!!!!!!

----------


## joncr

Σε ευχαριστω Χαρη. Μετα την πρωτη πτεροροια , και αν  πανε ολα καλα ( που θα πανε) ενα ζευγαρακι ειναι δικο σου.  :winky: 

Σημερα εχουμε , το πρωτο ζευγαρι γκλοστερ (10) 4 αυγουλακια , το δευτερο (11) 2 αυγουλακια και τα κοκκινα ,(8) τελειωσαν ,με την φωλια. Και οι δυο καναρες κλωσσανε κανονικα ,, και το αρσενικο τις ταιζει.
Ολα πανε καλα προς το παρον , δοξα το θεο/ Παραγγειλα και ψευτικα αυγουλακια , και θα το επιχειρησω με τα κοκκινα , πρωτη φορα.
Οι αριθμοι που γραφω μεσα στις παρενθεσεις , πχ (10) κτλ , ειναι το νουμερο που εχω δωσει στο καθε ζευγαρι , και εξυπηρετει στην καταγραφη του ιστορικου της αναπαραγωγης.

Εδω εχω φτιαξει καποια πινακακια , για να με βοηθουν στην καταγραφη της πορειας του καθε ζευγαριου , ετσι ωστε εκτος απο το πισι , να τα εχω και γραμμενα σε χαρτι. ( εχω χασει αρκετα δεδομενα απο σκληρους που καηκαν κτλ..) 
Για καθε ζευγαρακι , εχω και ενα τετοιο φιλαδιο σε ενα ντοσιε και τα ενημερωνω καθε μερα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Προχωράς δυνατά Γιάννη !!! Εχεις ανεβάσει τον πήχη πολύ ψιλά !! Συνέχισε έτσι !!*  ::

----------


## fysaei

μπράβο Γιάννη..όμορφα και τακτοποιημένα πράγματα.. :Happy0159:

----------


## joncr

Λοιπον , σημερα εχουμε τα εξης:
Τα στα 2 ζευγαρακια γκλοστερ , οι καναρες κλωσανε κανονικα και δεν εχουμε καποιο εκτροπο.
Τα κοκκινα ενω εχουν ετοιμη την φωλια 2 μερες δεν εκαναν καποιο αυγο.
Το ζευγαρακι τα κοινα ( δωρα του Δαμιανου (jenia21) και toy Bασιλη (ΑΒΑΤΟΝ) ) εχουν αρχισει μερικες μερες να ερωτοτροπουν. Το θεμα ειναι οτι φτιαχνει η θυληκια φωλια και ο αρσενικος την χαλαει. Εντομεταξυ την βατευει συνεχεια. Τι κανουμε σε αυτη την περιπτωση;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μήν ανησυχείς καθόλου Γιάννη για τη φωλιά, θα δεις τη θηλυκιά να την φτιάχνει και τον αρσενικό να τη χαλάει πολλές φορές ακόμα....
Μερικά καναρίνια είναι "πιστά" στο ραντεβού τους με την άνοιξη όπου είναι και η περίοδος αναπαραγωγής !!!*

*Όταν όμως έρθει η ώρα για τα αυγά τους, τότε θα δεις ότι δεν θα την ξαναπειράξει τη φωλιά ο αρσενικός !!*

----------


## joncr

Η Γκλοστερινα απο το 2ο ζευγαρακι  βγηκε λιγο απο την φωλια να φαει αυγο , και κοιταξα μεσα. Εχει 3 αυγα , δηλαδη σημερα δεν εκανε αυγο. Ολα ειναι  ιδια , δεν υπαρχει καποιο πιο σκουρο. Εφοσον σημερα δεν εκανε αυγο , παει να πει οτι τελειωσε με τις γεννες; Δεν θα κανει αλλο;

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξερω ας σου πουν και οι πιο εμπειροι...
Παντως νομιζω οτι μπορει να γεννησουν και μερα παρα μερα....δηλαδη να σταματησουν μια μερα και απο την επομενη να συνεχισουν!
Δεν ειναι απιθανο ομως να μην γεννησουν και αλλα....  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

αυτο που λεει ο ευθυμης ισχυει, μπορει να μην κανουν αλλα ή θα συνεχισουν απο αυριο με το 4ο.ειτε τα κανουν συνεχομενα ολα ειτε μπορει να υπαρχει και καμια μερα κενη στο μεσοδιαστημα.

//στο ζευγαρακι κοινα, να προσεχεις μην γεννησει αυγο η θηλυκια κ η φωλια ειναι ακομη "ατσουμπαλη", να παρεις το αυγο, να τη στρωσεις με το χερι και να το ξαναβαλεις να κανει τα υπολοιπα, μην χαθει μεσα στα νηματα ή σπασει.

----------


## δημητρα

> Η Γκλοστερινα απο το 2ο ζευγαρακι  βγηκε λιγο απο την φωλια να φαει αυγο , και κοιταξα μεσα. Εχει 3 αυγα , δηλαδη σημερα δεν εκανε αυγο. Ολα ειναι  ιδια , δεν υπαρχει καποιο πιο σκουρο. Εφοσον σημερα δεν εκανε αυγο , παει να πει οτι τελειωσε με τις γεννες; Δεν θα κανει αλλο;


μαλλων δεν θα κανει αλλο, δεν νομιζω να κανει συνεχομενα και σημερα να εκανε παυση κ να ξαναρχισει αυριο. αυριο θα δεις σιγουρα

----------


## xarhs

εγω πιστεω οτι τρια θα γεννησει.............. αμα την ειδες να κλωσσαει κανονικα και δεν την ειδες να βγαινει συνεχεια για φαγητο, νερο παει να πει οτι δεν γενναει αλλο............
συνηθως οι καναρες πριν γεννησουν και το τελευταιο αυγο βγαινουν  εξω απο τη φωλια και πινουν νερο και τρωνε......... ειδικα το βραδυ πανε και τρωνε και τσοφλι!!!!

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Γιαννη προχωρα δυνατα

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ η θηλυκια που σημερα δεν εκανε αυγο ,ισως κανει αργοτερα (υποθετω εχει ενισχυθει με ασβεστιο αυτες τις μερες και υπαρχει 100% σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι ) μεχρι το μεσημερι ή θα κανει κενο και θα κανει αυριο .Οχι συχνα ,αλλα συμβαινει καποιες φορες .Θα σου ελεγα οτι δεν θα κανει ,αν το τελευταιο που εκανε ,ειχε διαφορετικο χρωμα απο τα αλλα .Αν δεν κανει αλλο αυγο και δεν εκανε αυγο με διαφορετικο χρωμα (και δεν εχει μεινει μεσα της το τελευταιο ωαριο .... κατι σαν το φαινομενο των πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων στις γυναικες ) ,πιθανον να ειναι ασπορη γεννα 


Στα αλλα που ο αρσενικος χαλα τη φωλια ,απλα ειναι το παιχνιδι του ζευγαρωματος ,οπου ο αρσενικος δειχνει ποιος αποφασιζει στη << σχεση >> .Ποιος εχει το πανω χερι ... συμβαινει και στα καλυτερα σπιτια που λεει και η γνωστη εκφραση .... Συντομα πιστευω ,θα στρωθει κανονικα .Να εχεις ποικιλια υλικου φωλιας (ελπιζω οχι το λευκο σχοινακι που κυκλοφορουσε παλια αποκλειστικα στα πετ σοπ γιατι μπερδευεται στα ποδια των νεοσσων ) και αν στο ετοιμο υλικο δεν υπαρχει και βαμβακι (πολυ λιγο ) να δωσεις προς το τελος

----------


## lefteris13

η καναρα που ελεγε ο Γιαννης, δεν ειχε κανει αυγο στις 28, επροχτες..οποτε αν συνεχισε με 4ο αυγο χτες κ 5ο σημερα ή δεν εκανε αλλο τελικα αλλα εμεινε στα 3, θα μας πει ο Γιαννης να μας λυσει την απορια..

----------


## joncr

Tελικα , εμεινε στα 3.
Η κοκκινη σημερα ηταν ολη μερα στην φωλια και φανταστηκα οτι εκανε και εκεινη αυγο  , αλλα τελικα δεν ειχε... Για να δουμε αυριο..
Για το πρωτο ζευγαρακι , δεν εχω ιδεα ποσα αυγα εχει κανει , γιατι δεν αφηνει καθολου την φωλια ( τουλαχιστον οσο ειμαι εγω) . 
Πιο εντονο χρωμα αυγο δεν ειδα , οποτε μπορει να ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης και να ειναι ασπορα

----------


## joncr

Σημερα το ζευγαρακι Τιμπραντο (2) τελειωσαν την φωλια τους , και το ζευγαρακι κοκκινα (8) εκαναν το πρωτο τους αυγό !!!  :Jumping0011: 
Αυτο με χαροποιεί ιδιετερα γιατι ειναι δικη μου προσπαθεια προετοιμασιας αναπαραγωγης εξ ολοκληρου , και επισης ειδα και πολλα βατεματα , οποτε ευελπιστω για το καλυτερο.

----------


## joncr

Σημερα οι τραγουδιστες μου ( Timbranto) (2) μου εκαναν το πρωτο αυγουλακι !
Τα κοκκινα (8) εχουν ως τωρα 4 αυγουλακια και παμε για το πεμπτο 
Τα 2 ζευγαρακια γκοστερ ειναι μια χαρα , και ολες οι μανουλες κλωσανε κανονικα.

Να η τιμπαρδινα μου ( τις εχω αλλαξει το αυγουλακι με πλαστικο , αλλα μην της το πειτε  :winky:   )



Να και οι αλλες μανουλες σημερα :





(10)



να και το τιμπαρδοαυγουλακι μου



Τα αλλα ζευγαρακια τα εχω χωρια ακομα μεχρι να μου δειξουν καποιο δειγμα για διαθεση προς ζευγαρωμα ( εκτος απο τα κοινα που παιζουν καθε μερα με την φωλια)
Σε μερικες μερες αν εχω ενσπορα απο το πρωτο ζευγαρακι , μπορει να εχουμε γεννητούρια. Εκει θα γινει παρτυ! Ωοσκοπηση δεν εχω κανει , προτιμώ να μου κανουν εκπληξη...

----------


## lagreco69

Φτου φτου φτου!!!!!! ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

πολλες επιτυχιες σου ευχομαι..................... γιαννη τι ομορφες που ειναι οι καναρες σου??????????
οι δυο πρωτες ειναι σκετη τρελα....................
ειδικα με την *κοκκινη........* εχω μεινει , ειναι τελεια................!!!!!!!!!!!!
να σου ζησουν και να βγαλεις πολλα πουλακια....... αλλωστε το αξιζεις

----------


## Rovaios

Μπράβο Γιάννη !! Καλή συνέχεια φίλε !! 
Κούκλα τα έχεις τα πουλάκια σου ...!!

----------


## fysaei

καλομελέτα το και σού`ρχονται !  :Party0024:

----------


## joncr

Bλεπω την καναρινουλα μου να κλωσαει πλαστικα αυγα , και μου την δίνει. Δε μπορω να το κανω εγω , να την κοροιδευω , εστω και αν ειναι για το καλο. Απλα ετσι ειμαι  .  Δεν το ξανακανω

----------


## xarhs

ομως γιαννη τα μικρα θα γεννιουνται με διαφορα και απο ενστικτο οι γονεις ταιζουν τα πιο γερα-δυνατα....... εχω κανει πολλες γεννες και οσες φορες δεν το εκανα το μετανιωσα πικρα
ξενυχταγα το βραδυ να ταιζω........

----------


## serafeim

παραδεξου το ομως γλυκη πικρα  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν εκανα ενα ταισμα για βοηθεια στους γονεις μου αρεσε................
αλλα οταν εισαι αναγκασμενος να ταιζεις το   μικρουλι που εχει μεινει στην αναπτυξη ειναι ψυχοφθωρο............ οταν ειναι τοσο μα τοσο μικρο ολα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα...!!!!!!!
γιαννη δεν κοροιδευεις κανενα ζευγαρι.............. σκεψου οτι απλα ''καλυπτεις'' ενα ενστικτο που στη αιχμαλωσια χαθηκε.......
τα καναρινια εχουν αναγκη τη βοηθεια μας.....!!!!!!!

----------


## joncr

Τα καταλαβαίνω όλα αυτα και θα προσπαθήσω , απλά εχω κανει τεραστια στροφη , και μαλλον μπηκα στο αντιθετο ρευμα... Ειναι σα να κοβεις το καπνισμα , και ενω θα επρεπε να σε νοιαζει να μην το ξαναρχισεις , εσυ να τα βαζεις με ολους οσους κρατανε τσιγαρο στο χερι τους. Δεν μπορω να πω και παραπανω λογο του υφους του φορουμ , παντως εχει ερθει μια μεγαλη αλλαγη στη ζωη μου με το ολο θεμα και εχω γινει υπερευεσθητος. Θα ακολουθησω τις συμβουλες σας παραυτα.
Υ.Γ.   ολα αυτα τα πουλακια , τα εχω λάτρεψει

----------


## joncr

Σημερα ειναι η 15η μερα που βγηκε το πρωτο αυγο απο τα γκλοστερ , αλλα δεν εσκασε ακομα.
Μαλλον αρχιζουν οι απογοητευσεις....

----------


## οδυσσέας

εσυ τι περιμενες να ειναι ολα τελεια απο την αρχη? να ευχεσαι να παρεις πουλια απο τον αλλο μηνα και μετα.

----------


## joncr

Στις ποσες μερες να βγαλω τα αυγα και να χαλασω την φωλια;

----------


## lefteris13

Θα πρεπει να ενταξεις και την ωοσκοπηση περιπου στις 7 μερες απο την εναρξη της επωασης στο προγραμμα να μην κλωσσανε επ αοριστον τζαμπα.το πιθανοτερο να ειναι ασπορα, αλλα υπαρχει και το ενδεχομενο να ειναι ενσπορα με θανατωση του νεοσσου μεσα στο αυγο.παρε ενα φακο και κοιταξε τα αυγα, γλιτωνεις χασιμο χρονου και ασκοπη καταπονηση του πουλιου.σε αυτο που λες χωρις ωοσκοπηση, τα αφηνεις μεχρι να συμπληρωθει 15η-16η μερα, μετα τα σπας να δεις αν ειχαν κατι μεσα, τα πετας και ολα απ την αρχη..

----------


## mitsman

Δεν εχεις κανει οωσκοπηση στα αυγα????

----------


## jk21

16 μερες απο την γεννηση του τελευταιου αυγου και αμα η καναρα ξεκινησει πιο αργα το κλωσσημα (σπανιοτατο ) απο την ημερα που ξεκινησε κλωσσημα παροτι ειχε γεννησει και το τελευταιο  .εκτος αν κανεις ωοσκοπηση εστω και τωρα και δεις καποια αδεια ή με μισο αυγο γεματο  .Οταν ζεστανει ο καιρος και οι 14 συμπληρωμενες ομως ,σχεδον παντα ειναι αρκετες

----------


## joncr

Xχαχαχα
Εναντια σε ολα τα προγνωστικα σημερα υπαρχει στην φωλια το πρωτο πουλακι . Ειναι απο το πρωτο ζευγαρακι γκλοστερ και εχουν περασει 17 μερες απο τοτε που γεννηθηκε. Βεβαια τις 2 πρωτες δεν πολυ κλωσουσε και ισως για αυτο να αργησαν! 
Αυτο ειναι και το πρωτο πουλακι της ζωης μου , και ειμαι ιδιετερα χαρουμενος.
Επισης τα κοκκινα μοσαικ (3) κανανε το πρωτο τους αυγουλακι σημερα. 
Συντομα φωτο απο το νεοσο μου...

Καλα που δεν τα εβγαλα τα αυγουλακια. Βασικα σημερα ειχα σκοπο να το κανω αλλα με προλαβε η φυση

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραια!!!!
Να σου ζησει ο μικρος μπομπιρας! 
Ερχονται και οι αλλοι....παντως μην τα βγαλεις αβν δεν εισαι 100% σιγουρος οτι ειναι ασπορα!!!
Φαντασου να σκοτωνες τον μικρο αυτο...μια μερα προιν βγει!Κριμα δεν θα ηταν;

----------


## jk21

υπολογιζουμε τις μερες απο τη στιγμη που 100% η καναρα κλωσσουσε μονιμα (πανω απο 4-5 ωρες συνεχομενα ) πανω στα αυγα .Ειναι απο 13 -15 (συνηθως 14 ) συμπληρωμενες για μονιμο κλωσσημα πανω στο καθε αυγο .Δηλαδη αν ξεκινησε να κλωσσα μονιμα μολις βγηκε το τριτο ,τοτε 14 μετα το τριτο αυγο ,περιμενουμε να βγουνε μαζι τα πρωτα 3 (με μικροδιαφορες εντος της ημερας ) και 15 ή και 16 μερες τα αλλα 1 ή 2 αντιστοιχα που γεννηθηκανε μετα .Παντοτε δινουμε περιθωριο 2 ημερων επιπλεον για ασταθμητους παραγοντες .Τα αυγα δεν ενοχλουν να μεινουν 2-3 μερες παραπανω στη φωλια ,ακομα και ασπορα να ειναι .Αν μαλιστα βγουν λιγοι νεοσσοι (1-2 ) ειναι αναγκαια τις πρωτες 5-6 μερες για την ανατομικα σωστη θεση των νεοσσων στη φωλια .Βεβαια αν βεβαιωθουμε οτι ειναι σιγουρα ασπορα ,καλα ειναι για το σκοπο αυτο να βαζουμε ψευτικα ,μην τυχον σπασουν στην πορεια και λερωσουν τη φωλια (οχι συχνο φαινομενο ,αλλα για καλο και κακο )

----------


## joncr

Eυχαριστω παιδια. Χτες πηρα και εναν ατμοκαθαρηστη , για να καθαριζω ακομα πιο καλα τα κλουβια , περιβαλοντα ωρο , ταιστρες κτλ. Εχει κανεις παρατηρησει κατι για αυτο που θα πρεπει να ξερω , η επιπλεον οδηγειες ( εκτος των προφανων)

----------


## joncr

Σημερα δεν βγηκε αλλο πουλακι στα γκλοστερ , αλλα θα τα αφησω τα αυγα 1-2 μερες ακομα. 
Το μικρο ειναι ζοιρο , και το ταιζει η μαμα του κανονικα.
Στα κοκκινα μοσαικ βρηκα το 3ο αυγο στον πατο του κλουβιου , πανω στα πελετς αλλα δεν ειχε σπασει. Το ξανα εβαλα στην φωλια και κλωσαει κανονικα. Μαλλον απο ατυχημα εγινε γιατι εχει βαλει πολυ υλικο στην φωλια και ειναι ρηχη η λακουβιτσα. Μαλλον θα πρεπει να επεμβω.

----------


## joncr

To πουλακι πεθανε σημερα. Κριμα.
Ας ελπισω τα υπολοιπα που ειναι δικης μου προτοιμασιας να εχουν καλυτερη τυχη .

----------


## NIKOSP

Κριμα.....σου ευχομαι στα υπολοιπα να σου πανε ολα καλα! Ετσι και αλλιως εχεις πολυ χρονο μπροστα σου....

----------


## joncr

Ωοσκοπιση , μπορει να γινει την 15η -16η μερα , ή θα επιρεασει κατι;

----------


## δημητρα

απο 7 μερα μπορεις να κανεις και να δεις αν ειναι ενσπορα, 16-17 δεν υπαρχει θεμα. καλη συνεχεια

----------


## jk21

οποιαδηποτε στιγμη απο την ελαχιστη εφικτη ημερα που σου προσδιορισε ηδη ο δημητρης .Ισα ισα βλεπεις και την προοδο της εκολλαψης ,μην τυχον εχει διακοπει στην πορεια

----------


## joncr

Μεσα στην μεγαλη ατυχια μου σημερα ( http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B9%CE%B1 ) εγινε και κατι καλο. Το πρωτο πουλακι απο τα τιμπραντο μου εσκασε μυτη.

----------


## joncr

Στο ζευγαρακι απο τα Τιμπραντο , και τα 3 αυγουλακια ητα ενσπορα , και τωρα εχω 3 πουλακια. Απο οτι ειδα τα ταιζει η θυλικια , αν και το ενα δεν ηταν ταισμενο που τα κοιταξα. προσπαθησα να το ταισω εγω με κρεμα , και εφαγε λιγο. Να δουμε , ειναι και 2 ημερων. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι ανχωμενος μιας και ειχα αρκετες ατυχιες τελευταια , αλλα παντα ελπιζω .
Το ζευγαρι τα κοινα καναριανακια , εκαναν μονο 2 αυγα , μεσα στην φωλια , την οποιοα ομως δεν ειχε χτισει το θυλικο. Μεσα στο πλαστικο δηλαδη τα εκανε , και μαλιστα ηταν τρυπια τα αυγα. Το αρσενικο την χαλαγε την φωλια και μαλλον αυτο την εκανε τη ζημια. Μου εκανε εντυπωση αυτο γιατι και τα 2 πουλια ειναι εμπειρα , και εχουν κανει επιτυχημενες γεννες στο παρελθον ( ειναι τα δωρα που μου εκαναν ο νικος και ο βασιλης) . Περιπετεια...

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι και το 3ο τιμπραντο θα ταιστει σωστα .αν βγηκαν και τα 3 μαζι ,ισως να μην δικαιολογειται να ταιζετε λιγοτερο ,αν ομως βγηκαν με διαφορα ημερας τοτε απλα σου δειχνει μικροτερο και δεν ειναι οτι δεν ταιζετε 

στα κοινα ειμαι 1000% σιγουρος οτι η θηλυκια σου ειχε κανει αβατευτη γεννα και αν ανοιξεις τα αυγα (αν υπαρχουν ακομα ) θα δεις οτι ειναι αβατευτα .Πρεπει να ειναι εντελως απειρο ενα πουλι ,να προσωρησει σε βατεμενη γεννα χωρις να φτιαξει φωλια

----------


## joncr

Τωρα το πρωι , βρηκα το 3ο πουλακι , πεταμενο στον πατο του κλουβιου. Ζουσε και το ξαναεβαλα στην φωλια. Μαλλον δεν το ταιζει . Ειναι μικροτερο απο τα αλλα παροτι βγηκαν την ιδια μερα σχεδον. Προσπαθησα να το ταισω αλλα δεν ανοιγει το στομα του. Το αφησα στην φωλια γιατι ηταν παγωμενο. Η μαμα τους καθησε να τα ζεστανει , αλλα δεν το βλεπω καλα το συγκεκριμενο...

Να το βγαλω απο την φωλια , να το βαλω καπου ζεστα και να το ταιζω αποκλειστικα εγω;

----------


## kris

ΜΠΡΑΒΩ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν το ξαναπεταξει οχι .απλα θα αναλαβεις να ταιζεις σιγουρα και συ ,οταν εισαι σπιτι και οτι γινει .στην κρεμα που θα φτιαξεις βαλε αναλογουσα στην αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα νερου ,ελαχιστη πολυβιταμινη ,γιατι μαλλον εχει συνδρομο δυσαπορροφησης θρεπτικων ουσιων και θελει εξτρα ενισχυση ή καποιο οργανικο προβλημα (σε αυτο δεν θα επιδρεασει και δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι ) .απο τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκαν μαζι ,δεν δικαιολογειται διαφορα στο μεγεθος φυσιολογικη 

αν το ξαναπεταξει ,ειναι πολυ δυσκολο στην ηλικια που ειναι ,αλλα προσπαθησε να το ταιζεις και να το εχεις καπου με λαμπα

----------


## koukoulis

Επίσης αν το ξαναπετάξει, βάλτο αν μπορείς σε άλλη κανάρα που κλωσσά και που τα αβγά είναι έτοιμα να σκάσουν. πχ θα μπορούσες ίσως σε εκείνη με τα άσπορα αβγά.

----------


## joncr

Δυστηχως δεν θα μπορεσω να κανω κατι απο αυτα. Μολις γυρισα απο την δουλεια ειχε πεθανει το πουλακι. Τα αλλα 2 ευτηχως εχουν παρει τα πανω τους....

----------


## joncr

Kαλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους.
Μετα απο ενα προβλημα τραματισμου το οποιο και ξεπερασα , απηχα απο το να γραφω στο φορουμ. Θα σας ενημερωσω συντομα για την πορεια της εκτροφης μου με φωτο κτλ. 
Εχουμε πουλακια , αυγουλακια και ολα τα καλα. Γενικώς μετα τα πρωτα προβληματα , παει καλα τωρα και δεν εχω αλλες απωλιες.

----------


## jk21

που σαι βρε Γιαννη και ελεγα που χαθηκες ; περαστικα και περιμενουμε τα φτερωτα νεα σου !

----------


## mitsman

Περαστικα να ειναι Γιαννη!!!!! χαιρομαι που εισα καλα!!!!
Περιμενουμε νεα σου!

----------


## joncr

Τις εξελιξεις στην αναπαραγωγη τις ανεβασα εδω: Μαμάδες και μωρά. (2013)

----------


## joncr

Καλο Πασχα σε ολους.
Εχω 27 νεωσους στο κλαρι , 9 στη φωλια , 16 αυγα. Στην 2η γεννα 0 απωλειες (και στην 1η για ορισμενα) Η καντεμια της 1ης γεννας του Ιανουαριου Φεβρουαριου στσματησε (που εχασα8 πουλακια). Φτου φτου σκορδα. Λεπτομεριες ,φωτο κτλ θα βαλω συντωμα , απλα τωρα δυανυω την περιοδο ψαρεματος (εγγλεζικου) και δεν προλαβαινω να αναπνευσω. Καλες γιορτες σε ολους

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια κ περιμενουμε φωτο

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

καλο πασχα κ σε εσενα,εγω σημερα ειχα τη χαρα να διαβασω την ιστορια σου καπου στα ιδια βρησκομαι κ εγω με πολυ λυγοτερα ζευγαρια ομως,μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου κ καλη συνεχεια... :bye:

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Γιανναρα..... αν δεν καταφερεις να πιασεις κανενα ψαρι ελα Ναξο να σε διδαξω ψαρεμα και να σου πω και για τα πουλια!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## joncr

χαχαχαχα , ευχαριστω.
Στην Ναξο δεν μπορω να ερθω , με εχουν επικυρηξει οι ψαραδες εκει μετα την τελευταια μου επισκεψη. Ασε που τα φορτηγα ψυγεια κοστιζουν πολυ με το φερυ μποτ...

Υ.Γ.  Φιλια στο ξαδερφακι μου , το Θαναση Αναστασιαδη (σχολη οδηγων , αν τον ξερεις) και στον μεντωρα μου τον Ηλια Κρασσα

----------

